# Club 600 NFL 2013



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2013)

Sup peeps! As you could probably guess Im a big fan of american football, the NFL in particular. I gots allot of love for my team and the game in general,,, and got allot of sh!t to talk  And Im sure you do too! So this is a spot for us to feel free to bicker amongst our crazy selves without clogging up the 600.


WHO DAT! 

I gots high hopes this year,,, really good feeling here.






​


----------



## ebgood (Aug 17, 2013)

who dat??


talkin bout who dat... run up on frisco get yo ass beat blue black


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2013)

ebgood said:


> who dat??
> 
> 
> talkin bout who dat... run up on frisco get yo ass beat blue black



This will be settled on the 17th of november motherfucker!... In the dome.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Sup peeps! As you could probably guess Im a big fan of american football, the NFL in particular. I gots allot of love for my team and the game in general,,, and got allot of sh!t to talk  And Im sure you do too! So this is a spot for us to feel free to bicker amongst our crazy selves without clogging up the 600.
> 
> 
> WHO DAT!
> ...


Where the fuck is the Dis-Like button????

Lucky you dont have the G-Men on there, cause you cant spell Elite without Eli!!!!

Go Giants!

Peace
FM


----------



## ebgood (Aug 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> This will be settled on the 17th of november motherfucker!... In the dome.


make sure u bring yo lunch money


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2013)

hell yea........gonna be lots of upsets this yr.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 17, 2013)

You all don't even wanna know my team lol.

What up g and who, good to see yea around these parts.


----------



## see4 (Aug 18, 2013)

Good luck with week 5, 6, 8, 9, 14 and 16. Other than that, yea. I think you could pull out a 14-6 or better record. But dont hold me to it.


----------



## see4 (Aug 18, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Where the fuck is the Dis-Like button????
> 
> Lucky you dont have the G-Men on there, cause you cant spell Elite without Eli!!!!
> 
> ...


lol. gotta give some love to jersey boys.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 18, 2013)

The Rein Of AthelNorv The Unready has ended!

My Chargers now have the youngest coach/GM of any team.
Will this turn into a pure "rebuild" year? Snap off a "yes" as 
fast as you please, but I am going to enjoy watching how this
develops. 

Having watched my 14/2 powerhouse norved into what it became,
I am sure that this season will be inspiring.

Here's to a healthy season. 

LOL, the pre-season has us in San Diego telling each other that
"this is what comes of the union chopping down practice", but 
we are all working under the same rules.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 18, 2013)

Well I will not hesitate to talk smack on other teams, but right now, my asshole feels like it got trashed by a Colt! Fuck my Giants looked like shit! I know its pre-season but I hate watching them lose period!

How did others fair? The pedestal is open for you to brag on a victory! 

Peace
FM


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You all don't even wanna know my team lol.
> 
> What up g and who, good to see yea around these parts.


we will meet the first game....


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2013)

no need to reply...we gonna beat big blue ass.


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2013)

and them aints too.......stay protected!!


----------



## sohighifly (Aug 19, 2013)

Terrible Towel baby....


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2013)

stop it^^^


----------



## sohighifly (Aug 19, 2013)

genuity said:


> stop it^^^


You can't stop this...lol


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

lmao those towels _are_ terrible! 


Hey Fam it IS just the preseason but its a great way to get a real look at the depth of your team and others. Our second and third strings have a good bit of work to do but our starters,, the first layer, showed nothing but pure dominance last week and both our games so far have been wins. Look out everyone, the saints look to have a half decent defense this year,,, thats just about secures us playoffs. 

This is what happened to the raiders on friday... 
[video=youtube;-ftcEKCM_DU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ftcEKCM_DU[/video]


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2013)

yea I was watching that game like what the hell,this pre season..dam saints showing off,with all they parts and shit....then they show ryan,got that D on blast...
that's gonna be a good match when time comes.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

lol If ya got it flaunt it eh!?! Im pumped about rob ryan being with us. Sean said that his defense always gave our offense trouble and was glad to have him on our side for once... And Rob said hes really happy to be here in nola. I think as a whole unit we are quite focused on the ultimate goal,, domination=wins=superbowl in cold as shit ny/nj 2014. We just have to stay reasonably healthy.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

The first 30 seconds of the vid  I knew we laid a woopen on them,,,, but not this bad.

[video=youtube;PofVKSQhV1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PofVKSQhV1w[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 19, 2013)

sohighifly said:


> Terrible Towel baby....
> View attachment 2782757


It was only a matter of time before some Pit fan posted those ass wipe towels!


----------



## sohighifly (Aug 19, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> It was only a matter of time before some Pit fan posted those ass wipe towels!


[video=youtube;iiXSuhvqZpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiXSuhvqZpQ[/video]


----------



## sohighifly (Aug 19, 2013)

Were everywhere...
[video=youtube;UePtoxDhJSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UePtoxDhJSw[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

lmao Im really glad that not our anthem. We have a few, but this is the SB one 


"This aint yo daddy's saints"
[video=youtube;2Z7z0OMGnuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z7z0OMGnuc[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 21, 2013)

I knew I should of kept my mouth shut. Hopefully no Bears fan so we dont have to hear the Super Bowl Shuffle. lol

As far as it being pre-season, it still matters! Fucking Victor Cruz is now on crutches and saying he will be fine for the regular season! Yeah right! I am a die hard Giants fan but I am feeling another let down season. 

Peace
FM

Since we have a few of us I am going to make the fantasy league either today or tomorrow. I will post it here if you all want to join! Any recommendations on a site to make it? NFL.com, ESPN.com or Yahoo.com?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 21, 2013)

[video]http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:9586475[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

You know Im all for it FM! I wont admit Iv never played fantasy though,,,, wait  


Preseason is important for testing out new players and schemes and just getting the team warmed up for the season,,,, but its always terrible seeing staters getting hurt for a game that doesn't _really_ matter in the end. 



So Im guessing there are no other fans on here wanting to talk about there team this past week lol


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2013)

what you talkin bout....

football genuity is gonna be talking all kinds of shit,just remember its all in cowboy fan fun...mu-tha-fukas.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Haha being a cowboy fan would drive me to alcoholism.


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Haha being a cowboy fan would drive me to alcoholism.


you have no idea,but one day........


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh I know G,,,,,,,,,,,


Then again.........................always a reason to celebrate.


​
​


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2013)

that's what I like,they still at the game..no matter what.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Most effective home field advantage in the NFL.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 21, 2013)

As long as Romo is there Dallas wont win shit!


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> As long as Romo is there Dallas wont win shit!


as long as we get them two wins over the G men,ill be cooool.

just this yr,with that money they gave him,with not winning anything.......they made me dislike him to.
but he will burn that ass,if you let him.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 21, 2013)

I really hate losing to anyone in the NFC East, especially Dallas!
[video=youtube;NZn6YyO-Gfc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=NZn6YyO-Gfc[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;PO7u3N3ZOBo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=PO7u3N3ZOBo[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

lmao people are crazy. 

This is,,,,, umm,,,,,, "interesting" 
[video=youtube;YJzbIt37FVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJzbIt37FVo[/video]

edit: Id like to mention the majority of us are *not* like this lol 



Iv seen that hitler skit pefore, hilariouse.


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2013)

hahahaahah..


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 21, 2013)

Some funny shit going on around here, I like it! Good peeps, good shit talking and all loving Football Nugs of Weed!

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

And big booty bitches!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> And big booty bitches!


Dont get me started! lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 22, 2013)

Anyone interested in EXTREME COUGARS!!!! lol

[video=youtube;tsJ3D6fI6ZQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=tsJ3D6fI6ZQ[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh no.... Dude why.


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2013)

when I was in 8th grade, my(female) teacher................


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 22, 2013)

Was she 64?


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2013)

very grown..


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh man im rollin over here haha. Thats funny shit right there.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 22, 2013)

The reality is that Robin Williams nailed it....we are not 
looking for "Mrs. Right". We are looking for "Miss Right Now".

All preferences aside, we are hounds. Let's face it. 

:0)

JD


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 30, 2013)

Go Hawks!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 30, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Most effective home field advantage in the NFL.













CenturyLink Field has established itself as the loudest stadium in the NFL. Its 2.36 false starts per game is the highest average in the National Football League since 2005. On gameday the 12th MAN produces as much as 112 dB, nearly as much noise as a Boeing 747 when the opposing team is on offense, but quiets down to an amazing 87 decibels when the Seahawks' offense takes the field. In 2005, Seattle led the NFL in opponent false start penalties at CenturyLink Field with 24, including 11 versus the N.Y. Giants.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2013)

That graph is hilarious... Tracy porter is still falling to this day from that stiff arm.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh man I'm so stoked for football!!! Fuck, I don't wanna wait another week!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 1, 2013)

Agreed. Playing our last pre-season game on Thursday makes it feel
like I have two weeks to wait. Hrm!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 6, 2013)

Well I didnt catch the broncos ravens game yesterday and have yet to see highlights... REGULAR SEASON HERE WE ARE!

Coming up sunday afternoon we got the dirty birds in the dome! Aw man its gonna be nuts,,,, HUGE game! Hearts racing just thinking about it.


Who Dat!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Well I didnt catch the broncos ravens game yesterday and have yet to see highlights... REGULAR SEASON HERE WE ARE!
> 
> Coming up sunday afternoon we got the dirty birds in the dome! Aw man its gonna be nuts,,,, HUGE game! Hearts racing just thinking about it.
> 
> ...


Hears hoping the saints crush the falcons, as a hawk fan I'm still slightly bitter over our last second loss in the playoffs last season. I can't wait for the rematch later this season. 

Goodluck, and hopefully no injuries!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2013)

Cheers! Go ahead and beat those panthers too, if you will  But week 13 I'll be seeing you on different terms  in seattle though...


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;IdRHf6MwM5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdRHf6MwM5c[/video]



​


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2013)

Barely ​


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2013)

about time................


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2013)

That game was one hot mess. I did enjoy the parts i caught.

I was a huge Cowboys fan as a child, with a Naval Officer for
a Pop, but this was during the Landry/Staubach era. They were
a team deserving the title they enjoyed, back then, to be sure.

JD


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2013)

im of the jimmy era,but I did watch most of them old games,and that's what got me.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2013)

OK, it is confirmed...there is a conspiracy involving Google....
I was wanting to send my friend a photo of 

*DJ Jiffy Pop*

but a Google search of_ "Dennis Rodman" "Jiffy Pop" _
and could not find a copy of this now-iconic image.

Sorry, for the distraction....this was just too funny to not share.

JD


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 10, 2013)

How I missed this I don't know. 9/30 Monday Night!  It's on!


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 10, 2013)

subed .


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

Last thing we need are more distractions!

[h=1]Sean Payton named in paternity suit[/h]9 September 2013







A paternity suit was brought to New Orleans Civil District Court Monday morning that named Sean Payton as the defendant. The suit, which is a class action case filed by the city of Atlanta, accuses Sean Payton of illegitimate parentage over the Falcons organization.
Since taking over the Saints in 2006, Payton has compiled a 12-3 record against the Falcons, leading to speculation that he was indeed the Falcons daddy. Payton denies the claims, and says the rumors were started several years ago as his parental influence over the organization became apparent.
Obviously there is a great deal of confusion in this case, said Payton. I have definitely lorded over them, scolded them, punished them, and occasionally beat them like a red-headed stepchild when they have disobeyed me in my house, but does this suit have merit? Definitely not.
This past Sunday, just one day before the suit was officially filed, the rumor mill began churning once again as Payton publicly spanked the Falcons in front of a sold out Super Dome crowd for what he deemed as being disobedient.
Like I said, chided Payton. My house, my rules. And that is not for just the Falcons. Here, everyone calls me daddy!
It remains to be seen how this suit will play out in court.


- See more at: http://www.welovenola.com/2013/09/09/sean-payton-named-in-paternity-suit/#sthash.pKrSQwON.dpuf


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> How I missed this I don't know. 9/30 Monday Night! View attachment 2812569 It's on!



Now thats dedication! Welcome aboard Jimmer


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 13, 2013)

Cant wait for the Legion of Boom to bring it to the Fourty Whiners. I wanna see some more of this.
















Go Hawks!


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 13, 2013)

genuityss a dallas fan? houston all the way! haha jp I really don't give a fuck just rep for my city


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

Hawks Niners is going to be an amazing game!


"Hands proportioned in size to an eight foot tall person  BEAST!!! 
[video=youtube;OnSOV7rzvoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnSOV7rzvoI[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 13, 2013)

go niners¡!!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hawks Niners is going to be an amazing game!
> 
> 
> "Hands proportioned in size to an eight foot tall person  BEAST!!!
> [video=youtube;OnSOV7rzvoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnSOV7rzvoI[/video]


Holy hell, that IS beastly!

I hear Russle Wilson has the hands of a 6' 7" man, on a 5'11" frame. That's pretty crazy too. I acctually 
met Russle at Whole Foods in passing. I was surprised he's the same height as me, but has like 45 pounds of muscle on me. I shook his hand and was like WTF!? It felt like I put my hand in a baseball glove! Dude has some mits.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 14, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> go niners¡!!









Lol I love this pic! 

Here's to a good game, no injuries, and another hawks blow-out at home!

Remember last time Kaepernick was at the kilnk? 





I bet we see more of that, what with the 12th man setting the new stadium decibel record and all.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

haha look at the expression on his face "mommy". So wilson has the hands Jimmy is supposed to have... I happened to come across pierre thomas while I was drinking at the river, months after the superbowl, hes just as tall as me but 60lbs more muscle lol He was a very cool dude I could tell.
I also came face to face with sean payton at the superbowl parade, just so happens he had the lombardi with him! After weaving through the crowd and sliding by cops I got to him, he promptly held the trophy out after I asked if I could touch it, will never forget that.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 14, 2013)

209 cali closet grower said:


> go niners¡!!


nnnniiiinnnneeeerrrrssss!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;mBqxnWzDbE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBqxnWzDbE0[/video]



​


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow this hawks niners game is an ugly slobber-knocker! Looks like the niners front seven is falling apart in this game, and Keap looks frustrated. I'm hoping for a shut out tonight!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm gonna start calling my boys the cardiac whodats, yet another game decided on the last play! It wasn't pretty but we gots the W.

2-0


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I'm gonna start calling my boys the cardiac whodats, yet another game decided on the last play! It wasn't pretty but we gots the W.
> 
> 2-0


Man, that's how I thought the hawks game would be like, determined by the last play. But wow, our defense came through in a serious way, no touchdowns by San Fran, and Keap looked like a rookie. Beast mode was in full affect. I feel bad about all the injuries SF racked up, that's gonna hurt them in the long run.

Go hawks!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 15, 2013)

It's official, Century Link breaks the decibel record! 131.9 makes the new record.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 16, 2013)

My bad, it's actually 136 decibels, a little louder that I thought


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2013)

I love the nfc....hahahahaha. now that the first 2 weeks are in the books,its time for the teams to kick it in.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## whodatnation (Sep 16, 2013)

That was a tough loss yesterday, G, I was watching that game. 

Not sure what to say about the saints bucks game,,, besides all their penalties and coaching fuckups (and some unlucky flags that went our way) they brought our offense to a crawl and seemed to pick our D apart, they did good. The score doesn't lie though,,,, somehow we kept our head above water. We dont look like we did a few years ago, heres to hoping the team as a whole starts clicking.



edit: we need one of those decible thingies in the superdome,,, no reason it couldnt be louder being an enclosed dome and all with 72k people in it. (with 5k more people than centry link)

136 thats loud as fuck though!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

Woot woot, what yall think? They had one at a big nascar event earlier in the year,,, of course against ignorant opposition. 


[h=1]Pot Group NORML Winning in Contest for Marijuana Legalization Super Bowl Ad; You Can Help[/h]Posted on *September 17, 2013 at 10:13 am* by Oscar Pascual in Activism, Legal, Lifestyle, sports


Comments(2)
Email
Print
4715​







​







If you&#8217;ve ever dreamed of watching a pro-weed ad on the Super Bowl one day, it might just happen. Marijuana reform group NORML is currently one of many small businesses competing in an Intuit Quickbooks contest to win a professionally produced ad for the big game this season.
The NFL can&#8217;t seem to juke marijuana activists out of the way lately. The activist group theMarijuana Policy Project kicked off the new football season with a billboard in Denver urging NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell to end marijuana punishments in the league.
Currently NORML&#8217;s submission is the most popular entry in the contest. To vote for NORML, please click here.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 18, 2013)

Finally found this pic! Been looking for it all week. The walk-in td. Talk about blow coverage in the red zone...






So Seattle cops dressed in 9ers jerseys at the stadium to keep an eye on fans...gotta love Seattle fans!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

Highlights of last weeks games should be out on youtube any minute lol




That cop has had one too many powdered jellies.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 19, 2013)

I got a niners fan all upset, talking about Kilnk is an unfair advantage, and how would the hawks like it if other teams turned the lights off when the hawks have the ball, or flooding the field with fog machines, like it's the same thing. This niner fan is clearly unaware that the new stadium they get next year is being designed with the same acoustics that the kilnk has. It will be as loud or louder. So I'm curious, if the niners fan thinks the hawks are cheating, will he admit that his team will be cheating too? Or will he be a hypocrite and change his tune? Hmmmm.

I personally don't think loud fans and acoustics is cheating, if that were the case every team playing in a dome would be cheating. I know KC gets loud as fuck and so does NO in their respective domes. Sissy whiners fans can't not complain.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

It's just as much part of the game as the endzone itself... Loud fans FTW!


----------



## BBYY (Sep 20, 2013)

glad I found this thread , 

I walked out deaf and sore throated a few times from, sounders get just as loud.
I miss it  now I go watch bills games. but we go out for the weekends and spend fri and sat in the rv park , partying! Great times at the ralph, grew up theyre


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2013)

Whats up erbody!? 
We got the cardinals in the dome today @ noon.... WHO DAT!


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2013)

bout to eat some lamb chops.........at high noon.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2013)

genuity said:


> bout to eat some lamb chops.........at high noon.



In my chinese accent (no offense intended to anyone) "rittle ram chops"


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2013)

tender meat.....whats up with them giants?


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2013)

I see ya brees....running like a mofo.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2013)

31-7 saints! 3-0 baby!


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2013)

that boy went hard today..


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2013)

He goes hard errrrday! Hows that lamb tasting  delicious?


I'll tell ya who else went hard today,,, our D. What was that 8 punts in a row?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2013)

"The Saints are not who we thought they were. But they are winning again, and that's all that matters in the New Dat Nation."

NewDatNation hehe


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 23, 2013)

genuity said:


> bout to eat some lamb chops.........at high noon.


I call them Ram Chops. Delicious.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 23, 2013)

Lol the Jags scored more on the Hawks than the 9ers did!!! Fuckin hilarious, looks like the niners are in trouble, losing at home to the colts! It makes me so happy.

Go hawks


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 23, 2013)

ebgood said:


> who dat??
> 
> 
> talkin bout who dat... run up on frisco get yo ass beat blue black
> View attachment 2780781


According to ESPN Stats & Information, since 1990 only 24 percent of the teams that started 1-2 made the playoffs.[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 

They were anemic Sunday against a Colts defense that is not known as a giant killer. Kaepernick threw for 150 yards. Most of it was in garbage time. He had two completions at halftime.[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## genuity (Sep 23, 2013)

"I will choke the hell out of you"


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2013)

"I *am* choking the hell outta you" lol





This is probably the main reason we are 3-0 now, defense. Who woulda thought......... This shows management and coaching are good here. Our depth seems to be good as well. The bounty is still hurting us though with the loss of draft pics and all,,,, fuck you goodel.

Drew has some of his lowest ratings in a long time, but he is _still_ awesome, if our O line can give him a little more comfort that will help. A weak O line could also be the reason for our failures running the ball. We have great backs, but they need opportunities via decent blocking/gap creation. 
We got the pieces, its only a matter of time before they mold together.... Sooner rather than later I hope.... OH, once again our undrafted rookie free agents are lighting it up, awesome.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2013)

So next week we got a monday night game against miami,,,, in das dome! Any predictions from you fine folks? Im gonna look into miami as a team to see whats going on with them.


----------



## genuity (Sep 23, 2013)

them flo boys got some heat on D,and the O is good to....that should be a good game.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 23, 2013)

Miami has a solid D but their offense struggles to put points on the board other than field goals. Seattle is the team to beat right now. The D is sick but a game against a good reading QB should point out the weaknesses of man coverage. Problem is they only play the Colts, if you qualify Luck as a good QB. 

Im just happy my Lions won another game. Only 6 more to .500. Sad that that's what Detroit fans hope for. lol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 25, 2013)

If the hawks can come out of the Texans and Colts games with at least one win I'll be happy. Back to back road games that are at 10am for the Seattle players body clock. It's gonna be a tough test for sure. But if they come out still unbeaten against those two teams then I think everyone will agree they are undisputed number one. Broncos have a bunch of easy game coming up, so it's hard to say if they will be better.

Seattle vs Denver would be a dope game.


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 26, 2013)

sorry fellas but its time to see some different fans in here!!! BEAR DOWN CLUTCH-LER 3-0 2 come from behind wins. improved O-Line... hate to say it buttttt finally back in the playoffs!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

Why would you hate to say that? lol 


​



Im just thinking about monday night right now, then on to the next one.


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 26, 2013)

I hate to say it cause people always talk mad shit about Chicago!!!! but they are very dangerous this year! and i hope Miami wins, no offense, its just good to see them playing very very well as Tannenhell was over shadowed by Wilsn, Luck and RG 0-3 last year...


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 26, 2013)

I how are the Houston Texans doin I aint been payin attention..


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 26, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> I how are the Houston Texans doin I aint been payin attention..


2-1 but they aint been playin with that punch that they usually have...


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

SO whose picking who this week?



Thursday, September 26CDT _*San Francisco 49ers*_@St. Louis Rams7:25 pmSunday, September 29CDT _*Chicago Bears*_@Detroit Lions12:00 pm_*Indianapolis Colts*_@Jacksonville Jaguars12:00 pmSeattle Seahawks@_*Houston Texans*_12:00 pm_*Cincinnati Bengals*_@Cleveland Browns12:00 pm_*Baltimore Ravens*_@Buffalo Bills12:00 pmPittsburgh Steelers@_*Minnesota Vikings*_12:00 pmArizona Cardinals@_*Tampa Bay Buccaneers*_12:00 pmNew York Giants@_*Kansas City Chiefs*_12:00 pmNew York Jets@_*Tennessee Titans*_3:05 pmDallas Cowboys@_*San Diego Chargers*_3:25 pm_*Washington Redskins*_@Oakland Raiders3:25 pmPhiladelphia Eagles@_*Denver Broncos*_3:25 pmNew England Patriots@_*Atlanta Falcons*_7:30 pmMonday, September 30CDT Miami Dolphins@_*New Orleans Saints*_7:40 pm




Iv highlighted my picks. Some of those were really tuff but will see what happens


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> SO whose picking who this week?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got st. Louis. Chicago. Colts. Ravens. Bengals. Seattle. Vikings. Tampa bay. Titans. Broncos. Oakland(2nd favorite team). Chargers. Falcons. And Dolphins. Both the rams and Miami are my upsets.


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> SO whose picking who this week?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only one im changing is dallas....


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 26, 2013)

u think dallas will beat the bolts?????


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah Im on the fence with that one,,, tbo I dont like romo. haha.

And then the redskins oakland game... Didnt even want to touch it I was about to leave it blank.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

You thought the rams were gonna beat the 49rs.

I do have your bears over the lions though


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2013)

yep,i think they can get to rivers,and keep gates under control...as long as we run,we will beat them.oh,and that redskins game to,they gonna lose me thinks,on some cray play


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2013)

I was all for room,till jj gave him all that money.(superbowl QB money)<<<that he was not,but things have gotten better for him,as in his line....and d keeping him in the game.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

G you have a third eye eh lol 
I may change my dallas pick before its too late... If that game was in dallas Id call a D win all day.

Edit: yeah thats allot of dough for not doing too much to show for it... Hes getting paid as much as brees.


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 26, 2013)

yes in dallas different story but ther in san diego and i got my oaktown boy winning and heres why. WHERE IS WASHINGTONS DEFENSE? PRYOR WILL RUN OVER THEM as well as Mcfadden.. and throw the wildcat in again just like they did against Denver.


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2013)

i just do not see who is gonna match up with dez,and if they do put a man over top,then he will hit witten/harris/(rookie)escobar/Austin will be decoy that game,with his soft ass.then the runs will be a big impact on the game,if they do not put 8 in the box.


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> You thought the rams were gonna beat the 49rs.
> 
> I do have your bears over the lions though


 odds were for the Rams 1-0-1 against San Fran last year when they were more explosive than this year...


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

Rams went 7-8-1 last year and going into this game 1-2up against a team that made it to the superbowl last year with a record of 11-4-1.
Niners were 1-2 going into this game as well but they loss to the hawks and colts wich are good teams. 
Im not trying to piss you off or anything, Im just pointing these numbers out. I appreciate your contribution to the thread


----------



## Javadog (Sep 26, 2013)

My Bolts have been snake bit, but with AthelNorv The Unready out of town,
we are trying to stay hopeful while we watch a young coach get going.

I hear than Manti will be on the field. Finally! That young man desperately
needs to prove himself. Shit, he needs to destroy the first few plays, but 
I will take staying healthy for now.

Both of our two losses were outright stupidity, but given that Dallas is good,
we will probably show up. We are weird that way.

Have fun.

JD


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Rams went 7-8-1 last year and going into this game 1-2up against a team that made it to the superbowl last year with a record of 11-4-1.
> Niners were 1-2 going into this game as well but they loss to the hawks and colts wich are good teams.
> Im not trying to piss you off or anything, Im just pointing these numbers out. I appreciate your contribution to the thread


 its not pissing me off lol im a Bears and Raiders fan but in all honesty i lke going against the odds at time i was rooting for the rams based on last year cause san fran has only been explosive in 1 game this year not including tonight and that was against GAY BAY sorry i mean Green Bay.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah I def changed that Dallas pick,,, D for the W.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

Look at all my lil saints fans.


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah I def changed that Dallas pick,,, D for the W.


awwwwwwwwwww mannnnnnn....... LETS GO MIAMI THAN!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

Haha you already picked miami! I guess you can pick them twice.


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 27, 2013)

im just rubbing it in cause your a Saints fan. I'll never forget the 2006 NFC championship game bro... we put a stomping on ya'll!!! but ya'll won the SB the 2 years later how fucked up haha


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

I was in chicago for that game (used to live there) I was wasted as fuk, if the saints would have won everyone at that bar would have probably beat me to death... You chicago peeps are fuking crazy I had to get the hell outta there lol


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 27, 2013)

hahaha i know chicagoans are nuts but i dont live in illinois never have!!!! born and raised in WI my hearts in Chicago.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

Cool cool 




Football can bring out the ghetto in me lmao.
[video=youtube;MY4itlRFZpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY4itlRFZpg[/video]


^^^ btw this bumps like a mofo on some speakers.


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 29, 2013)

game day!!!!! i got some wings soaking in marinade for the dayyy lets go CHICAGO!!! BEAR DOWN!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 29, 2013)

Daaaaa Bears.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 29, 2013)

Damn, hawks with a crazy come behind win!!! 

We hardly moved the aside from lynch and Wilson on the ground. Wilson was running for his life most of the game. I hope our decimated o line can get healthy quick, because it's tough to sustain like that. 

This defense is for real, and so is the texans'. But Sherman's pick was so clutch! Runnin down the field with only one shoe on!

Go hawks!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2013)

I lost four of my picks to late game interceptions, fuking unpredictable ass nfl mofukin teams! Congrats hawks fans  I will never admit any kind of undisputed #1 bs though! hehe



Yall ready!?
[video=youtube;JWjCUeJGoGA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWjCUeJGoGA[/video]


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2013)

dam rookies..


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2013)

Damn G I needed ya boys to win that game!

Pats falcons= flag, flag, flag, flag, flag,,,, I HATE these types of games.

hahaha edit: === more flags in the last 2 seconds.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh great....we provided the Bass Pro Shops "Catch of the Day"! :^/


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2013)

Haha we got the "slap yo momma red zone" <<< that doesn't bother me that much


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 29, 2013)

i lost this week in fantasy ugh fuckin chicago really the lions??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? wtf


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 29, 2013)

Lol Shermans shoe came off!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2013)

haha, I guess he didnt feel like stopping to put it back on. 


   SouthPicked To TeamWLTAvgPFPAHomeRoadDivConfStrkLast 5%PckdWinLoseNew Orleans Saints3001.00023.312.72-01-02-03-0Won 33 - 082%0 - 00 - 0Carolina Panthers1200.33322.712.01-10-10-01-1Won 11 - 227%0 - 00 - 0Atlanta Falcons1200.33323.724.71-00-20-11-1Lost 11 - 263%0 - 00 - 0Tampa Bay Buccaneers0400.00011.017.50-20-20-10-2Lost 40 - 435%0 - 10 - 0 


----------



## Javadog (Sep 29, 2013)

Dallas let you down. I was stoked to see you pick SD at first,
but then you all switched. 

We are a very hard team to gauge right now.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn NO's offense sure looks scary, good thing when the Hawks play them it's up here at the nest. But man, if they can get the ball movin on the ground, they stand a good chance no matter where they go.


----------



## BBYY (Oct 1, 2013)

ya they fried that fish bayou style!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah man, oddly enough the one thing that has been dominate and just about the best in the league for several seasons running now is/was our offensive line,,,, now its falling apart while the rest of our team is getting it together. Can really run the ball well with no O-line and drew cant work his magic when hes on the ground. 
Anyway onto chicago, road games for the next month now.

Little man FTW! Oh whats that? You though jimmy was our only threat? Ha, we a many threats.


​


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

Wassap teddy bears,,,, you ready for the saints? You better be, looks like our O is heating up... and drew does good when hes chasing his own records 


​


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

​


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 4, 2013)

"Siri, who is the best team in the nfl?" Go ahead,,,, try it out


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 5, 2013)

The Lions beat them. NO shouldn't have a problem. Bears secondary is beaten up. We got the packers this week. A chance to be top of our division for once. lol. Those Seahawks look stout despite struggling a little last week.


----------



## BBYY (Oct 6, 2013)

Seahawks don't look like they're struggling today.

Go hawks!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 6, 2013)

BBYY said:


> Seahawks don't look like they're struggling today.
> 
> Go hawks!


Unfortunatley the colts dont look too bad either. Go Hawks!


----------



## BBYY (Oct 6, 2013)

ya Luck did great, nice long ball, Seattle just blew it. Ill give a little to colts secondary's but tate has to start hanging on to the ball. 
Two blocked punts, a safety and a run back lol what a game though.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2013)

Smart. Football.


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2013)

good game,now I just need more D..and smart RUNNING THE BALL..


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2013)

That was a crazy game, G. Romo has potential but when it's on the line he chokes. Sorry about ya boys,,,; and this is coming from a saints fan!


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2013)

my boy murray was wide open......but if we can play like that from now on..it will be a good yr...both of them D sucks ass that game,all them dam points on both sides.


----------



## genuity (Oct 7, 2013)

we lost that game,and all I hear is "talk about JJ flip phone....wtf


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 7, 2013)

Im confused too lol whats jj flip phone?


----------



## jhod58vw (Oct 8, 2013)

Laugh it up a Raider fan for over 30 yrs strong. No matter win or lose 0-16 season still would watch to the end.


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2013)

that's the way to be...^^^


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2013)

Im not laughing, I been there. 

Thanks for chiming in 


So we got the pats in foxborough on sunday. Patriots have barely squeaked by all season and lost to the bangles last week,,, also ending tom brady's record for consecutive games with a touchdown pass, keeping the record with drew! 

Who.... Dat..... I think Im gonna make a trip to nola friday and watch the game with my peeps down there, win or loose I'll have a good time.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 9, 2013)

Drew is a much better, much more appropriate, holder of this, or any other, record,
than is Tom Brady. Brady is a fine player, but he plays for Cheaters, and will always
have an asterisk in my book.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2013)

He holds a handfull of nfl records 




Brees holds the NFL single-season record for most passing yards in a season, with 5,476 yards which he accomplished during the 2011 season when he broke Dan Marino's mark (5,084 yards) set 27 years earlier. That year Brees led the 2011 New Orleans Saints to break the record for most offensive yards gained in a season from scrimmage with 7,474. In addition to breaking Marino's passing yards record, Brees also set three other NFL records that year: highest completion percentage in a season (71.2%), most 300+ yard passing games in a season (13), and most completions in a season (468 ). Brees has the 2nd highest career completion percentage among all quarterbacks in NFL history with at least 2,500+ attempts  65.6%.[SUP][3][/SUP] He also has the highest career post-season completion percentage  66.8%. Brees holds the record for most consecutive games with at least 1 touchdown pass (54), surpassing Johnny Unitas's record of 47 on October 7, 2012.[SUP][4][/SUP] Brees is the fastest player in NFL history to reach 40,000 yards passing.[SUP][5][/SUP] He is also the all-time NFL leader in career passing yards per game,[SUP][6][/SUP] and he is the only player in NFL history with multiple 5,000 yard passing seasons. Brees also became the highest paid NFL athlete, at the time, when the Saints signed him to a 5 year $100 million contract in 2012.[SUP][7][/SUP] Brees is the Saints all-time leader in career wins, pass attempts, pass completions, passing yards, and passing touchdowns. Since moving from the San Diego Chargers to the New Orleans Saints, Brees has led all NFL quarterbacks in: total passing yards four times (three of those over 5,000 yards), three times in completion percentage, once in passer rating, and four times in touchdown passes.[SUP][8][/SUP] Brees is the only player in NFL history to surpass 40+ touchdowns & 5,000+ yards in consecutive seasons.








.......... and I still see morons on the net talking trash about him lol I feel oh so very lucky to have a him playing for us.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> He holds a handfull of nfl records
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brees is top shelf, no doubt. I'm glad Russle Wilson had gone to Brees to get mentor ship on being "too short" to play the game. If Wilson's carrier is as good ill be happy.

Been bummed out all week since the loss to the colts, but I feel better now. That's a really good team. The hawks have better beat the titans at home or else, they got no business losing this one. That's why I got tickets for the game  

Go hawks!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> He holds a handfull of nfl records
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brees is top shelf, no doubt. I'm glad Russle Wilson had gone to Brees to get mentor ship on being "too short" to play the game. If Wilson's carrier is as good ill be happy.

Been bummed out all week since the loss to the colts, but I feel better now. That's a really good team. The hawks have better beat the titans at home or else, they got no business losing this one. That's why I got tickets for the game  

Go hawks!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 11, 2013)

Weird double post...not inentional.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 13, 2013)

Another home win for the hawks at home! That 12 in a row! 





from my seat at the 50


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 13, 2013)

Lol " home win at home"! I must be drunk!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 13, 2013)

...or "Win a Home Win!"

Works for me. :0)

I was happy to see The Cheaters fall to your Saints Who.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 14, 2013)

Ain't over till it's over.


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2013)

nasty win....


----------



## Javadog (Oct 14, 2013)

Ugh. 

Cheaters are not supposed to prosper.

Ah well.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 14, 2013)

There were some very questionable calls.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh, of course, The Cheaters were involved.

Watch out if you ever play in Denver too. They have suspicious 
system malfunctions at unlikely times. (i.e. Sorry, no replay for you!)

JD


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 18, 2013)

Great showing by the Hawks on national tv. If our damn O-line was healthy it wouldn't have even been close. Wilson is constantly under pressure, most any other QB would not be able to operate at the same level. Just look at this, mid tackle Wilson makes the completion on third down to keep the ball moving.











Then you've got the Beast, who was unstoppable again. 91 yards rushing, with 73 of that AFTER CONTACT! Damn, get that man some skittles.






And the D, man they look good. 2 picks (palmer had something to do with those), 13 QB hits and another 7 sacks. Finally starting to come together. 






With Harvin comin back and the o line getting healthy come the second half, this team will be unstoppable, MUAHAHAHAHAH!!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

See you then.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> See you then.


Man, that game is the only one that really scares me. Sooooo glad it's at home, we're looking forward to creating another beast quake!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2013)

[h=1]Ricky Williams Compares Weed to &#8220;Spinach for Popeye&#8221;[/h]

Contrary to most critics who might say that marijuana use derailed Ricky Williams from reaching his full potential, the former NFL star believes quite the opposite.

​In a recent interview with Campus Insiders, Williams spoke about his new role as a running backs coach at the University of the Incarnate Word, and was asked what he tells his students about his infamous marijuana use, which the interviewer insinuated as an &#8220;Achilles heel&#8221; to Williams&#8217; career.
&#8220;I don&#8217;t agree that it was an Achilles heel. I kind of think* it was more like spinach for Popeye*,&#8221; Williams said.
Last month, former teammate Channing Crowder commented on the positive aspects of Williams&#8217; marijuana use.
&#8220;Remember that Buffalo game, the 200-yard game?&#8221; Crowder asked in an interview with WQAMradio in Miami. &#8220;Smoked the night before. Talk to Ricky. He was doing it, that&#8217;s what he did. Ricky has social anxiety and he smoked weed. Ricky&#8217;s marijuana didn&#8217;t affect the team until he got caught smoking. &#8230; Him smoking weed, sitting at his house smoking weed, didn&#8217;t affect anybody but Ricky. He got high and then he sobered up and then he went to practice the next day.&#8221;
Sounds like it may have been harsh marijuana punishments&#8212;not marijuana itself&#8212;that kept Williams from reaching his true potential. The NFL suspended and fined Williams for testing positive for pot several times throughout his career, including a suspension for the entire 2006 season.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> *Ricky Williams Compares Weed to &#8220;Spinach for Popeye&#8221;*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEARING the interview is so much better! Right after he says "it's more like spinach for Popeye" they go into the most hilarious music. I can't even describe it. It was like kill shot/funky. Totally hilarious. Just recently watched the Ricky 30/30 espn film a few weeks ago, crazy story in retrospect.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;tHxHWYQf1cs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHxHWYQf1cs[/video]


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Oct 21, 2013)

All I got to say is our season is SHOT once again.... i dont think Cutler will get a contract at all.... they'll either sign him and trade him. draft a young solid QB and have trestman mold him into something great cause the read option is top notch in the NFL Washington just killed us running the read option.... anyways Bear Down!!!! Whodastnation sorry about the NE loss but ay THE JETS BEAT THEM!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Oct 21, 2013)

end the game


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2013)

This, makes me happy.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

[h=1]Nate Jackson Memoir Makes Case For Legal Pot in NFL[/h]Posted on *October 23, 2013 at 9:43 am* by Oscar Pascual in Lifestyle, literature, sports


Email
&#8212;
Print
0​







​







Former NFL Tight End/Wide Receiver Nate Jackson took a lot of physical punishment throughout an 8-year career that&#8217;s now chronicled in his memoir &#8220;Slow Getting Up: A Story of NFL Survival from the Bottom of the Pile.&#8221; Jackson also believes marijuana would be better suited for treatment on players rather than painkillers.
An article from _SF Gate_ says the former pro turned author makes a strong case for legalizing marijuana in the NFL, citing that it&#8217;s less addictive than prescription pain medication, and that the most trouble a player could get into would be watching a &#8220;MacGyver&#8221; marathon.
&#8220;Slow Getting Up: A Story of NFL Survival from the Bottom of the Pile&#8221; is now available courtesy of Harper.
(Via StT.org)


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

I wish people would start calling it cannabis, marijuana was bs from the get go. 
Also, Im sick of the toker stereotypes "lazy watching tv and eating junk food" simply not true for allot of us.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 23, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I wish people would start calling it cannabis, marijuana was bs from the get go.
> Also, Im sick of the toker stereotypes "lazy watching tv and eating junk food" simply not true for allot of us.


I completely agree. Even more, I hate the term "pot" and "weed". 

I live just east of Seattle, in Bellevue. It's a real nice area, and many of the Seahawks make it their home during the season. I happen to know for a fact that at least three of our players smoke cannabis during the season. I'm not sure how they get around the random drug tests, but fuck, let these guys smoke. It helps them sleep with pain, and on the plane etc. 

Why do you think Seattle got so many high end free agents this last off season? Because we just legalized. That's why Percy Harvin came...


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

Too bad the nfl doesn't agree, "protecting" players with no safe alternative for medication... Not to mention it can help you get strong like Popeye! All around better for the game me thinks!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 23, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Too bad the nfl doesn't agree, "protecting" players with no safe alternative for medication... Not to mention it can help you get strong like Popeye! All around better for the game me thinks!


I don't really see a downside. Other than in the Ricky Wiliiams case, it's not typically considered a performance enhancing drug.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

I'll say you dont want your players stoned on the field, for sure,  but I can get in the zone when Im high  If I didnt live out in the middle of nowhere Id join a flag league, I love playing just love it, cant afford to get hurt though. Some fond memories of schooling peeps out at the river. 
Last game (last spring) I broke my hand second half, already caught three tds and got a pick, couldnt catch anymore so I threw for three second half tds with my good hand lol I never play quarterback these hands are made for catching,,,, and growing 
I wouldnt mind playing with other older busted bodies, would still be fun.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 23, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I'll say you dont want your players stoned on the field, for sure,  but I can get in the zone when Im high  If I didnt live out in the middle of nowhere Id join a flag league, I love playing just love it, cant afford to get hurt though. Some fond memories of schooling peeps out at the river.
> Last game (last spring) I broke my hand second half, already caught three tds and got a pick, couldnt catch anymore so I threw for three second half tds with my good hand lol I never play quarterback these hands are made for catching,,,, and growing
> I wouldnt mind playing with other older busted bodies, would still be fun.


That sounds like a lot of fun! Damn I hadnt really considered a flag league, I should look into that locally.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 23, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I wish people would start calling it cannabis, marijuana was bs from the get go.
> Also, Im sick of the toker stereotypes "lazy watching tv and eating junk food" simply not true for allot of us.


True enough, but make it "The Rockford Files" and we got a deal!

:0)

JD


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 27, 2013)

Please tell me the steelers r going to beat the raiders, and make it 3 in a row. Sad steeler fan over here. Ben looks like he's 76 years old playing out there. Why can't the steelers just sign tebow??? I need help over here guys, I can't take this any longer. I hate yelling at the tv. My wife and kids are looking at me weird. They say dude it's just a game, I don't think they get it. And on a side not Pierre Thomas is going to have a huge game today. Right?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah you got problems if youre asking to sign tebow lol

PT is one of the most underrated backs in the league. Hes been solid year in and out, he just dosnt get the number of carries he should,,, he could use a better O-line as well (this year).












​


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

I got the steelers winning today.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;s-vE5uEuX7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-vE5uEuX7g[/video]


HD, good one,, funny.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 27, 2013)

Thomas 2 carries 11 yards!!!! Yeaaaaaaaa


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 27, 2013)

14 yards my bad


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

Uh the cardiac whodats are back.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 27, 2013)

Thomas is what they all ballin!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

Dan Marino has 420 touchdown passes.


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2013)

vndrflsnvkldskljgxdfkjvbds,jdhsrkbgvkdsdu v,b kubhe dvds I df, xckjb xfkj djs.....good game.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

I seen dat. Megatron went off.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 28, 2013)

Monday night football!!! Go hawks!

Feels like forever since we played last, and I'm only listening on the radio. Damnit.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 28, 2013)

Monday night football!!! Go hawks!

Feels like forever since we played last, and I'm only listening on the radio. Damnit. Lol sounds like there's more hawks fans than rams in the crowd. We're starting to travel really well as a fan base.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2013)

Saints fans like to travel around, I think.

lol rams are getting all buck because they got a first down. Id like to see a good game though I got the hawks winning this for sure.


----------



## genuity (Oct 28, 2013)

this game is look like a fight....hopeing for a good game myself.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 28, 2013)

Classic low scoring, hard fought divisional game. You could tell the rams had prepared to stop the run, no beast mode tonight. Also it's not getting any better with teams front 7 (8 a lot of the time tonight, they were stacking the box!) just blowin past our decimated o-line. I'm seriously afraid Wilson is gonna die out there, 7 sacks is way too many for a QB to take. Good thing he seems durable.

To be honest, I'm not very happy with this win. Just a bad taste in my mouth. They marched the ball downfield 96 yards in the two minute drill, and should have won. We couldn't stop the run very well all night, and what do the rams do with one play left at the one yard line, throw it! Terrible play call, and they lost the game because of it. Don't get me wrong "a win is a win", but c'mon man.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 29, 2013)

No wonder the rams almost beat us, they had Darth Vader using the force!






But it wasn't enough to stop the Hawks!





Amazing play, dipshit move by Tate. Still funny though...


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2013)

Happy B-Day New Orleans SAINTS!




​
​


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

​


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 2, 2013)

Thomas, another big game is wanted by mongo frog!!! Please!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Thomas, another big game is wanted by mongo frog!!! Please!!!!



Hard to say but I hope so! The saints aren't great for fantasy unless you got the qb or punter lol Last week he hit 10 different receivers, got 3 awesome TE, and 4 great backs,,, for fantasy points the ball is just spread around too much, but for wins this is a good strategy!


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hard to say but I hope so! The saints aren't great for fantasy unless you got the qb or punter lol Last week he hit 10 different receivers, got 3 awesome TE, and 4 great backs,,, for fantasy points the ball is just spread around too much, but for wins this is a good strategy!


Thomas got me enough point last week to win. And I'm staying with him. He's going to get his playing time back I know for sure. All u have to do is whatch the first td pass the saints threw last week. Watch the running back. He's a bad mother fucker for that shit.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

You talkin about lance? This touchdown dance is redonk lol

[video=youtube;CDKYUrmhefE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDKYUrmhefE[/video]


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 2, 2013)

Why yes I am. Notice Thomas blowing up what looks like a charging safety!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Why yes I am. Notice Thomas blowing up what looks like a charging safety!!!


Yes I did!!! Thats a normal thing for him, he is an exceptional blocker.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ​


Playin a college team this week?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> You talkin about lance? This touchdown dance is redonk lol
> 
> [video=youtube;CDKYUrmhefE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDKYUrmhefE[/video]


Taunting. They should take away the TD.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Playin a college team this week?


Not at all man. This is still an NFL team full of pros, nothing is ever written in stone.
Fuk I woke up in sweats a few times last night with some stressful ass dreams where NOTHING was going right,,, hope that doesnt translate into todays game for my boys lol  Plush Berry x Grape Stomper wake n' bake!  



PeyoteReligion said:


> Taunting. They should take away the TD.



lmao tell that to Tate! Lance moore does have some funny ass dances though.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2013)

The first one.... Just wow lmao thats classic right there/

[video=youtube;EXFsQ4lf9EM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXFsQ4lf9EM[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2013)

See the saints falling apart.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> See the saints falling apart.


Just seems like everything has to be a home run. I know there good at it, i mean deadly at it, but fuck that was almost another pick.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> See the saints falling apart.


Damn I guess you were right. Jets still have life in them. 

Hope the Bucs aren't a trap game...


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank the good lord for Seattle D fence today.


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2013)

lets go...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 3, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Thank the good lord for Seattle D fence today.


They always come through. Held the Bucs scoreless in the second half. My arms went numb I think almost had a heart attack. Way too crazy.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is how I fell...


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2013)

my buddy just left,big pitt fan..i gots to send him that pic.^^^


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 3, 2013)

Crazy weekend...in general.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 4, 2013)

Michael Irvin on Mrashawn Lynch today "ain't no body wanna get in front of that". Damn strait, lynch bailed us out tonight in OT. I have no fucking idea why we got away from the run game last week. Glad we got back to it. But I really question the play call where at the 5 yard line we had Wilson throw rather than hand to Lynch. 3rd week in a row I've reluctantly called question to the play call. Bevelle is frustrating me to say the least.

Although I can't say I'm happy with the run block. We were gutted for over 200 on the ground for the second week in a row. 

The only positive I see is that no matter how much the hawks are injured, and repeatedly shoot them selves in the foot, they continue to win. The fact that we still win with three fifths of the O-line DECIMATED is a testament to the teams perseverance. In two weeks pro bowl guards Okung and Giocomini will be back blocking, and Harvin will explode onto our offense like a brand new toy.

No matter how ugly,a game and a half lead in the NFC is good with me. SF and NO can bend and kiss it! kiss-ass

(no hate, love you guys!)


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 4, 2013)

I love seeing Wilson stiff-arm drop this fool. Especially seeing as how he's "too small" to play the game!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 4, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I love seeing Wilson stiff-arm drop this fool. Especially seeing as how he's "too small" to play the game!








Still, better get our o-lines shit together! 

Hadouken!


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 4, 2013)

Would like to publicly thank this guy!!! For what u did for my fantcy team last night was spectacular, heroic, sensanal, out of this world type shit!!! Thanks again, now let's get ready for next weeks challenge. We play the fist place team Punisher.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 5, 2013)

Dudes, Rogers my qb went down. I need help fast. I need a scrub that might do well... Eli??? Foles from Philly??? Locker??? Who else??? Fuck me.... Why, why, why?????


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Dudes, Rogers my qb went down. I need help fast. I need a scrub that might do well... Eli??? Foles from Philly??? Locker??? Who else??? Fuck me.... Why, why, why?????


foles is a match to match kind of guy..who they got next?...cutler will be back next week!!!...eli at Oakland sounds real good.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

Cowboys coming to the dome this week... Look out G!!!


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2013)

oh you know what time it is....we know rob got something brewing,along with that sean..oh ware will be back for this game for sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

Ima start drinking right now for that game.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 6, 2013)

get this..... my fantasy QB's from draft. i even chose 3. tom brady, eli manning, andrew luck. in that order. of course luck keeps being the pick. and these so called experts try to say every week not to use him.

i should have just kept drafting lions, and got stafford. i thought that would have been suicide at the beginning tho.

thank goodness i had the sense to go after megatron first tho. he let me down one game tho, i thought he woulda played for sure that game. and i had pettigrew at TE that week too... frustration. fauria got like a million points that week.

detroit may start looking good for the post season at this point. crazy.

watch KC pull off an undefeated super bowl win season... i didnt even know who played on that team. i still dont. i know people need to smoke some more pot out there!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 8, 2013)

This year is turning out to be "The year of the back-up QB". I was reading that more injuries have already happened than all of last year at mtiple positions. Already 33 ACL tear opposed to 25 all last year. Shits crazy.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2013)

That is crazy, I know we are riddled with injuries over here.


----------



## mute (Nov 9, 2013)

It must be nice having a good team,..really like your QB drew breeze ....wish we had him....its hard times up here in vikings country,..we won our 2nd game last night woop woop..!! ...


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 10, 2013)

Would just like hope for great health from the following. May god be with u fine gentlemen...
Eli manning 
Pierre Thomas 
AJ Green
TY Hilton 
Toney Gonzales 
Emanuel Sanders
Justin Tucker (fuck u kicker)
Arizonans defense and special teams

PS...... Please lord let the steelers win another game. I can't take too much of this.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

​Fuck yeah this is going to be a great game tonight. We're wearing all black for the first time this season,, good vibes good vibes not like last week I had pleasant dreams this week.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks like the hawks are finally putting together a complete game. It makes it soooo much better that it's agains the falcons, seeing as how they took us out of the playoffs last year. Revenge is sweet!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

And its best served cold!


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ​Fuck yeah this is going to be a great game tonight. We're wearing all black for the first time this season,, good vibes good vibes not like last week I had pleasant dreams this week.


smokeing some *antidote kush * for that one...............


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank u AJ green!!! I fucking love u so much!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

Smoking blue pit right now, on my 4th 16ozer, I don't drink like I used to  whenever I have smoke my drinking goes waaay down.

so pumped for this game G! I'll think of you every time we score,,, or don't!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 10, 2013)

Fucking stud!!!! Who is?????


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 10, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Fucking stud!!!! Who is?????


Golden Tate, author of the famous fail-marry play that got rid of the replacement officials. He's like a Percy Harvin clone, amazing after the catch skills, not to mention his great jump ball skills.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 10, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Golden Tate, author of the famous fail-marry play that got rid of the replacement officials. He's like a Percy Harvin clone, amazing after the catch skills, not to mention his great jump ball skills.


Sick catch right there. Nice photo too by the way. I don't know how u guys come up with these cool pics.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 10, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Sick catch right there. Nice photo too by the way. I don't know how u guys come up with these cool pics.


The team web site posts photos of the game. I bet most teams do the same.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 10, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> The team web site posts photos of the game. I bet most teams do the same.


How loud is that stadium?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 10, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> How loud is that stadium?


So loud. I was at the game Vs the Titans earlier this year, it's deafening when the opposing team has the ball on third down. You can't even hear your own shouting coming out, just bleeds in with all the other noise. It makes small children cry, no joke.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 10, 2013)

There is nothing like being at an nfl game. I should be going to my 3rd of the season soon to also see the titans.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 10, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> There is nothing like being at an nfl game. I should be going to my 3rd of the season soon to also see the titans.


Hell yeah, it makes me feel really alive. I feel like I'm on a drug while at the stadium. Wish I could afford to go to games more often, but the whole season is already sold out, so I can only buy tickets second hand. I'm waiting for the playoffs, the Hawks will probably get home field advantage. A home playoff game would be a bucket list item for sure. So glad SanFran lost today!!


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2013)

dam my fantasy football is all fuk up...u go saints.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 11, 2013)

Damn, I'm scared of the saints again. So glad we have a game lead. I'm less worried about the upcoming 9whiners game than I am the NO game. If my dreams come true, we get beast mode 2.0. Although lunch has been beast mode all along this year. 

Im gonna try to post the E:60 Marshawn Lynch story. Even as a loyal Seattle fan, I know little about Lynch. This was a tremendous look inside what makes the beast tick...

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=d3cWjT9lpZc[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 17, 2013)

[h=1]Marijuana Might be the Secret to NFL Success[/h]Posted on *November 15, 2013 at 10:05 am* by Oscar Pascual in Lifestyle, sports


Email
0
Print
56​







​







NFL star Sam Hurd was sentenced to a 15-year sentence for drug trafficking this week, but not before dropping the bombshell that he and over 20 of his former Dallas Cowboy teammates regularlysmoked high-grade marijuana during the 2006 to 2010 seasons. With this shocking admission,_CultureMap Dallas_ believes that marijuana might actually be the key to winning in the NFL.
The piece cites facts such as over that time frame, the Cowboys made the playoffs three times and boasted a combined winning record of 48-32.
This year, the Seattle Seahwawks (9-1) and the Denver Broncos (8-1) have the best records in the league in the only states where marijuana is legal. Meanwhile in Floridathe nations toughest state on potthe Miami Dolphins sport a 4-5 record and both the Tampa Bay Buccaneers and Jacksonville Jaguars are 1-8.
In addition to all that, former NFL running back Ricky Williams said marijuana was like Popeye to Spinach in an interview last month.
Perhaps if NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell didnt have such strict punishments for marijuana, hed have a better product on the field. (Via StT.org)


----------



## genuity (Nov 17, 2013)

now that's nice...........so im thinking my team is smokeing reggie,this yr...


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 17, 2013)

My boys didnt bring any to NY or NE, obviously... Thats why we are always undefeated at home in nola. 


Good luck with the giants today G, yall should get the W.
We got the 49ers in the dome today, I ferried some bubble to drew and crew,,, see how it goes


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 17, 2013)

And no, they did *not* get any blue pit!
I may as well continue describing my sleep the night before game day lol This week--- took a wile to get there, but once sleep was acquired it was sweet as pixy stix. Lets hope we dont take too long to get in our groove. 


FUCK YOU 49ERS!


----------



## genuity (Nov 17, 2013)

yep you high one more time I see...we on the by,but we should be winners today,no way we can lose...haha....redskins over eagles & greenbay over giants...now that will help me out.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 17, 2013)

ebgood said:


> who dat??
> 
> 
> talkin bout who dat... run up on frisco get yo ass beat blue black
> View attachment 2780781





whodatnation said:


> This will be settled on the 17th of november motherfucker!... In the dome.




This ^^^^^


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 17, 2013)

genuity said:


> yep you high one more time I see...we on the by,but we should be winners today,no way we can lose...haha....redskins over eagles & greenbay over giants...now that will help me out.



Iv been a mess ever since making ice bubble lmao.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 17, 2013)

Damn, I never really watched Harvin in Minnesota, that dude is explosive. Holy crap.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Nov 17, 2013)

totally forgot about this thread!!! but hey anybody see that mudball??!?!?!? i sure did!! 23-20/OT BEAR DOWN BABY!!! Cutler needs to hibernate and McCown needs to celebrate.... tag Cutler and trade him next year.... too much to gamble on with him. yes he is great im not bashing him but his time is up........


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 17, 2013)

chiefsirbong420 said:


> totally forgot about this thread!!! but hey anybody see that mudball??!?!?!? i sure did!! 23-20/OT BEAR DOWN BABY!!! Cutler needs to hibernate and McCown needs to celebrate.... tag Cutler and trade him next year.... too much to gamble on with him. yes he is great im not bashing him but his time is up........


Cutler to Jacksonville...lol!


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Nov 17, 2013)

bahahahaha never!!!! they got nothing we want!!!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 18, 2013)

[h=1]NFL&#8217;s Jason Snelling Arrested for Marijuana[/h]Posted on *November 18, 2013 at 9:58 am* by Oscar Pascual in Lifestyle, sports


Email
0
Print
0​







​







The NFL gets so many weed-related headlines, we need to start its own section. This time, Atlanta Falcons RB Jason Snelling was arrested and charged with marijuana possession after cops pulled him over for erratic driving.
One officer even insinuated that Snelling tried to pull a &#8220;Super Troopers&#8221; move and eat the marijuana, as he noticed Snelling had a green leafy substance in his mouth. Snelling denied that claim.
This is already the third marijuana-related NFL news story in November. Earlier this month, the Kansas City Chiefs&#8217; Dwayne Bowe was also arrested for marijuana possession, while former wide receiver Sam Hurd was sentenced t0 15 years in prison for drug trafficking and admitted to using marijuana and supplying it to teammates for several years. (Via StT.org)


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 18, 2013)

It made me so happy that fox decided to show Harbaugh dropping an fbomb in slow motion. Awesome.





Dude needs to get a grip.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

Drew may as well bust this out for atlanta's secondary tonight, they gonna get shredded. 

​




(hopefully)


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

​


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok this one made me bust out laughing lol I like those pencil figures. btw the falcons saying/motto whatever is "rise up"

​


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 21, 2013)

whodat how are the Texans doing?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

Ups and downs, no so great really,,, sorry about that. 

Good to see you about though


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

​


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ​


Watching the Monday night game has calmed my nerves about playing NO. You guys hardly beat Atl, by what 4 points? If you only put up 17 points in Seattle you be sure that's will mean a loss. I've seen you guys don't do as well on the road, and it's gonna be a cold Monday night, no dome for Brees. Plus our secondary is much better that Atls. 

Interesting stat I saw today is that Seattle is ranked 3rd in points for at 27.8 and also 3rd in points against at 16.3. The saints are 4th in both categories as well, at 27.7 PF and 17.8 PA. How's that for a statistical matchup? I think they are the only teams ranked top 5 in both.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 22, 2013)

Remember that play? Here let me jog your memory...


----------



## ebgood (Nov 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> This will be settled on the 17th of november motherfucker!... In the dome.


Good game mofo lol


----------



## Javadog (Nov 25, 2013)

I think that my Chargers are trying to kill me.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 2, 2013)

Alright, game of the year tonight! This one will probably determine home file advantage in the NFC. Go hawks, go 12th man!


----------



## genuity (Dec 2, 2013)

^^^hell yea good game.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 2, 2013)

Im so fukin nervous... been making hash all day


----------



## genuity (Dec 2, 2013)

haha..."the nervous hash maker"


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im so fukin nervous... been making hash all day


Hope that hash is helping  Cuz damn 17-0 in the first quarter. Geux HAWKS!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 2, 2013)

Curses jimmy graham!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 2, 2013)

Ow, that hurt. Why was he that open?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 2, 2013)

At half time the Hawks with 5 scores on 5 possessions. Just can't stop the hawks.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 2, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Ow, that hurt. Why was he that open?


Dougie fresh? I dont think he was open enough!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 2, 2013)

At the half,

Brees 13-16 for 74 yards. Wilson 14-19 for 226
The RW bandwagon is gonna get full real quick! 

Lol the hawks break the sound record again according to Bleacher Report. And we caused another earthquake! http://blogs.seattletimes.com/today/2013/12/jumping-fans-register-a-magnitude-1-2-quake-during-seahawks-td-fumble-return/


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 4, 2013)

Look out Peyton, RW is coming for that MVP!















Gotta say I've never seen Brees preform so poorly. Gotta give it to the Hakws D, held Grahm to 3 catches.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 4, 2013)

Take the game the NO and it will look different, I am thinking.

Seattle has great home fans. 

JD


----------



## genuity (Dec 4, 2013)

I seen what I see a lot in the nfl at this point in the season,them saints got 3 weeks of div.games...+ this game had more on the line for the hawks..hope they win these next road games,it be nice to see something dif in the SB..


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah that's right,,, I'm in hiding after that game. Don't remember much besides hawks touchdowns and chugging beer to kill my sorrows,,, then it was halftime.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 4, 2013)

It happens. I will need a pacemaker after this season.

I felt pretty good about them game...then I heard it...

"This is a game that matters"

Oh fuck!

We did it again. 

Los Cargadores


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 4, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Take the game the NO and it will look different, I am thinking.
> 
> Seattle has great home fans.
> 
> JD


We sure do, but I think we would beat NO at the dome. Watch the Brees press conference, he says it's just that they got flat beat by the hawks D, not the stadium. I mean if the game was close, I'd say yeah maybe they would beat the hawks at the dome, but close it was not. And I'm not buying that Bree's doesn't play well away, he has the second best road record in the nfl right now!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 4, 2013)

I dont buy that "outside, cold, grass, away" BS either, fuking professional athletes from all over they are.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 5, 2013)

This cracks me up, looks like the 9ers forgot how to cheer for their team. The team sent an email to ticket holders some basic ways for fans to cheer, it's fucking hilarious! Earlier in the year we were so loud whiner fans said it was an "unfair advantage", now the team is trying to get its fans to be more loud? Awesome, bring it!
http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/football/49ers-send-fans-how-to-guide-cheering-article-1.1537678


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 7, 2013)

What a day for Seattle sports. Mariners land Ca&#324;o, the huskies end up getting Peterson from Boise. I like both of these moves. The Ms needed to do something, have tons of money to use, and just landed the best 2nd base player that can hit for power. Hopefully some more players follow. The huskies hit a home run withe Peterson, so many teams wanted him and he never left Boise until now. I hope he can take us to the next level! Then we have the Hawks vs niners on Sunday, a win will make this an epic week in Seattle sports!....which makes me sad


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 7, 2013)

Why does that make you sad?



*New Orleans Saints aim to set record for world's loudest indoor stadium against Carolina Panthers on Sunday*

http://www.nola.com/saints/index.ssf/2013/12/new_orleans_saints_aim_to_set.html


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Why does that make you sad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me sad because the Ms are so bad, a single signing gets me excited. Ca&#324;o can't fix this team alone, we need lots more. And the huskies havent seen a BCS bowl game since 2001 I think. Maybe soon. 

Good luck with the sound record! It's gonna be tough, I promise you that. But you guys are in a dome AND have more seats, so you have a chance! If it can't be beat, everyone needs to quit steeling our idea and give up!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 7, 2013)

Getting loud for your team is seattles idea lol records are made to be broken my friend.


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2013)

lets go lions.............spank them smeagles


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2013)

red zone time baby.and bubble jernts


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

I wish I had redzone on the tv, I can stream it ok though. 

You see this game G, the lions,,, WHITEOUT! Pretty tight actually.


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2013)

hell yes,that game has an old school feel to it.both teams need to just run the ball.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

WTF no snow angel touchdown dance!?! C'mon man! lol Id do a snowman touchdown dance like "hold on Its gonna take a minute" There a fukin foot of snow in the end zone.


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2013)

you got yo snow angel .....cray


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Getting loud for your team is seattles idea lol records are made to be broken my friend.


Lol of course it was our idea 
Unfortunaley you are tryin to break a different record I beleive. You are an indoor arena, which has a different sound record than outdoor arenas. But I don't think you can get as loud as we do outside.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> WTF no snow angel touchdown dance!?! C'mon man! lol Id do a snowman touchdown dance like "hold on Its gonna take a minute" There a fukin foot of snow in the end zone.


You think it will be snowy in NY for the super bowl?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Lol of course it was our idea
> Unfortunaley you are tryin to break a different record I beleive. You are an indoor arena, which has a different sound record than outdoor arenas. But I don't think you can get as loud as we do outside.


I know its a different record. Would be impressive if we dont beat your outdoor record, I been in that dome and it gets soo loud you can feel your eardrums about to explode lol, *cant even hear yourself screaming!*



PeyoteReligion said:


> You think it will be snowy in NY for the super bowl?


Sure why not,,, should be fun.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I know its a different record. Would be impressive if we dont beat your outdoor record, I been in that dome and it gets soo loud you can feel your eardrums about to explode lol, *cant even hear yourself screaming!*
> 
> 
> 
> Sure why not,,, should be fun.


I feel that not hearing yourself scream. That's why I only go to two games a season, that noise has got to be doing damage.

Im hoping for a snow bowl, that would be sweet


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 8, 2013)

This game is giving me a heart attack...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 8, 2013)

Cryin in my cornflakes!


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2013)

tuff game for sure...


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't like all these white towels, resembles surrender too much.
LETS GET IT WHODATS!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 10, 2013)

So did you guys break the indoor sound record?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

I was looking for it, but nothing, so I guess we didnt? In my searching I also learned the dome has sound dampening properties in it,,, its used for concerts and things like that.
I'll tell you what we did break, the spirit of the panthers lol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I was looking for it, but nothing, so I guess we didnt? In my searching I also learned the dome has sound dampening properties in it,,, its used for concerts and things like that.
> I'll tell you what we did break, the spirit of the panthers lol


Im sure if you didn't have sound dampeners you would crush it, heard its loud in that bitch! Lol, just hope that you can do it again in the Pathers' house! I just saw as a hawk fan, games are different on the road when playing divisional opponents. But yeah, i dont think Carolinas secondary can shut the saints down like the Hawks did. 

I'm finally getting over Sunday's loss, considering we are still the #1 team and the playoffs for the NFC will likely still come through Seattle. All we gotta do is win 2 of the next three. That's At the Giants (easy win), home vs the Cards and home vs the Rams. We already beat the last two in their own houses, I'm not worried about either of them at the CLink. Our fate is still in our own hands. And to be honest, I'm glad we got this loss. Didn't want the player getting big heads. Gotta keep that ego in check and stay hungry. Besides history isn't in the favor of 1 loss teams as far the the super bowl goes.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 11, 2013)

dude i got screwed in my fantasy league... had megatron and reggie bush. and victor cruz. had luck on the bench, for brady. ugh.... had montee ball on my bench, but couldnt switch out bush in time. i had an awesome win streak and was on track to win the league... that week just screwed me.

and not to mention the lions... poor lions. they just cant catch a break. always something. damnit. when we ever gonna get a super bowl gd'it!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm thinking the Chargers get some revenge and win this game. Let's see...


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 12, 2013)

I hate football now. Steelers loosing again after a nice couple game run. Bad coaching by my fantasy team (which I am the coach). Why am I even watching this game!!! My football ship has now sunk, I don't know what to do.....


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 13, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> I hate football now. Steelers loosing again after a nice couple game run. Bad coaching by my fantasy team (which I am the coach). Why am I even watching this game!!! My football ship has now sunk, I don't know what to do.....


I can empathize with your pain man, I'm a Seahawks and Mariners fan. It's painful most of the time. However I can't feel too bad for you if you are a steelers fan. Super bowl 40 and all...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 13, 2013)

omg my fanatasy team.... i went from 1st to 6th in one week because of that BS last week. im so pissed off.

i agree steelers had their day  now the LIONS thats a team who could really do it if they get their ducks in a row. honestly i was impressed with philly's ability to have a back up QB who is being this good basically. the running game killed me.

my opponent had McCoy against me the day i had a last minute injured Bush on my team... Bush was actually projected higher. he was also on the "no drop" list so i couldnt drop him, only bench. and by the time i got a phone call letting me know Bush had tweaked that main injury of his, it was too late for me to put Montee Ball in instead. i had CJ spiller or spitter or whatever his name is too, on the bills. GRR... and wtf when i drafted Victor Cruz and Megatron i thought i had an awesome WR setup going. alshon jeffery too. 
drafted Brady... im a U of M fan, and hes typically always been a reliable fantasy QB. until this stinkin year. wow. luck gets projected to do less eacht ime almost but alaways out scores brady... im gonna just start sticking with Luck. hell i had to pick up Eli Manning on Luck's bye week just so i wasnt stuck with Brady on a bad week. and it turned out to be the right thing to do, manning scored great that week.

so go figure, everything is going ass backwards for me. i had that TE for the lions on my bench too when he scored like 4 TD catches in that one game this season. Fauria i think its spelled. i want to pull my hair out. at least i didnt do this one for cash this year. i was gonna win too, just one week screwed me totally out of even the playoffs much less winning out-right.

That QB who is in the news for Suing the League for concussions.... CRAIG MORTON. he was born in Flint MI whoop whoop!! except he went to california to goto school so maybe he was a part of the "white flight" that scurvy bastard! that really good WR on the Steelers antonio brown i think it is? he is from CMU alot of football players coming out of MI for some reason. we need more hockey players!!  like Tim Thomas (from Flint area) already have a few famous basketball players. such as Glen Rice, Morrice Peterson, Mateen Cleaves to name a few. 

that loss the lions took sure makes things alot more interesting for the rest of the league tho. like now technically Chicago has a chance. id die if they went to the playoffs and not Detroit. because in order to even get into the playoffs, more than likely, anyone in the NFC north is going to have to win their division. i sure hope its the lions. so much talent... schwartz idk about him. some days hes a sharp as a razor and thinks of some pretty smart things. other days he is off and makes risky, iffu decisions that end up turning out badly. i dont think hes a bad coach... Jimmy Johnson said he thinks hes getting unfair media attention... he right, regardless of your opinion on Schwartz in the first place he does. being the lions coach kinda puts the dunce cap on coaches anyhow for some reason. i geuss SE Michigan is a sinkhole sucking everyone down with it. watch megatron goto denver and start averaging 300+ yards a game 4-5 TD's ... that would just be our luck. MI needs this super bowl so badly...


----------



## Impman (Dec 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;r5Y4xvH5U3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5Y4xvH5U3M[/video]

sums up the seahawks pretty good here. go 9ers


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 14, 2013)

dude... if the lions would WIN, Ford Field would be loudest... im sure there was some rowdy ones at the ol Pontiac Superdome too. Either way in Pontiac or Detroit... gotta be some CRAZY ass people at those games. i aint never gonna pay the $$ to go to one. i think these team owners are on a one way trip to hell with all the $ they make off of these fans. 

lighter note. i cant believe how good seattle is... and they STILL lost that game. last week was nuts. absolutely. i was kind of hoping seattle would lose tho just to even out things a bit. i dont like when their are teams that get so far behind or ahead... not as competitive when that happens. or people start getting hurt cuz players are just out there to be crazy, since they know they cant win.

either way... denver seattle and san fran are doing really good right now. i hate to say it but i was impressed with philly too  just had to be against my lions.


----------



## ricot (Dec 15, 2013)

Forget loud&#8230; What the hell is wrong with Brees and these picks! 
Trying to force it to Graham as usual&#8230;


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2013)

Tripple coverage and a bad throw to boot. Terrible game all around for us.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 16, 2013)

Unfortunately for Denver its hard to say if the defense can show up on any given week! ...... as for this week, fuck San Diego! I hate Phillip Rivers, he is a cock monkey! lol 
I was disappointed that Shaun Phillips nor Quentin Jammer played a bigger role in that game, I am still glad we have them in the line up but I was hoping for a Mathis moment or two. 
I can't help feeling like there's an opportunity in Gary Kubiak becoming available! 

I wish the lions could get it together also, they are a good team with many inconsistencies! That organization is due for a breakout season!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 17, 2013)

Impman said:


> [video=youtube;r5Y4xvH5U3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5Y4xvH5U3M[/video]
> 
> sums up the seahawks pretty good here. go 9ers


This is by far the least funny thing bill burr ever said. What's his point, we're just fans being fans. Sounds like he has a case of the butt hurts, along with the Fourty whiners. So what should we stand there silently watching the game while we're at the stadium? Dip shit. This isn't just coming from a Seahawks fan, but a football fan. He's just bagging on fans, and really not doing a very good job about it. So we haven't won a super bowl yet, are we not allowed to root for our team then? Only fanbases whos team has a super bowl gets to be enthusiastic anout their team, thats called poor logic, but i dont expect any better from 9er fans. Please. At least my QB doesn't sniff his armpits everytime he runs one in.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 17, 2013)

Haters gon hate, still number 1, and not afraid to be a fan! Go Hawks! 
Talk to the HAND!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Tripple coverage and a bad throw to boot. Terrible game all around for us.


As a division rival of the Rams, they scare the crap outta me going into the next couple seasons. They get a 3rd straight year of 2 first round picks and are building a strong young team with real talent, and Fisher is no slouch as a coach. And it looks like that first rounder they get from Washington will be the number two pick overall. Shitcock.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 17, 2013)

The Rams just want to play spoiler now, that defense they have can provide it too. Arizona can hook it up too, that division got real in the last few years!


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Haters gon hate, still number 1, and not afraid to be a fan! Go Hawks!
> Talk to the HAND!


I want yall to go to the big game,so my team can get some of that (free)talent the team has....go hawks....them saints better put a lock on gram,cause we can use him to...go saints

I need some D,can I use a lil?


----------



## ricot (Dec 17, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> *The Rams just want to play spoiler now*, that defense they have can provide it too. Arizona can hook it up too, that division got real in the last few years!


Obviously proven by that Sean Peyton like onside kick in the first half!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 17, 2013)

genuity said:


> I want yall to go to the big game,so my team can get some of that (free)talent the team has....go hawks....them saints better put a lock on gram,cause we can use him to...go saints
> 
> I need some D,can I use a lil?


You can have Browner, we don't need him anymore.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 18, 2013)

Haha we dropped Hartley, the kicker, bout time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2013)

they where talking about it to day on they radio. said he missed two big field goals last game


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 18, 2013)

Hawks kicker Haushka has only missed one all season, because it was blocked. Leads the league in scoring 

Hahahaha Browner suspended indefinitely. Odd story, they are nailing him for missed tests while he wasn't even in the league. Hell he wasn't even in the country, he was playing in the CFL. That's some bullshit. With that being said, he's a fucking retard for putting himself in this situation. If I was gonna get paid like he was about to, I would have just not smoked for the season, duh! Dude was a free agent at the end of the year, he just flushed his pay day down the can.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 21, 2013)

It was weird with no football on Thursday...I've grown used to it now.


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2013)

dam tuff games today...


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 29, 2013)

'Twas a good day! Fucking bumb ass falcons.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2013)

I am guessing we won. Good to see you around who hope the holidays were nice.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yea who good to see your still around brotha. I think my fantasy team is fucked, they keep losing. Damn you Chiefs!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks like we play the eagles in phili on Saturday!

its good to be back


----------



## ricot (Jan 1, 2014)

Forecasted to be a little drizzly and mid 20's.. Oh boy, here we go..


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2014)

Wish the cowboys won that game... And if the falcones pulled a win we'd have a first round by and home field... It was strange seeing a bar full of whodats rooting for the falcons,,, I still think they threw the game on purpose lol


----------



## genuity (Jan 1, 2014)

don't trip,we got yall first game next yr......

yall got the eagles,as long as your d line moves side to side with #25..

it will go down in 2014........fjkbsgksgdgfs


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 1, 2014)

Bye week! Looks like Percy Harvin is gonna show up for the playoffs! How nice of him to give the hawks that boost just in time for the playoffs. It's almost like old Pete had this plan the whole time. Probably not, but it's just too perfect. Show him off in one game, then hold him back until the playoffs, forcing coordinators to game plan around him. He's really gonna open the field up more for the hawks, I'm stoked!


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 2, 2014)

guys...you don't really have anything to worry about against my birds on saturday night. Sure, we caught fire just at the right time, but we seriously have NO answer for Jimmy Graham. I know very few teams do, but he is going to put up 2-3 TD's this weekend. I am still pulling for my Eagles but this is going to be their toughest test all season. Thats what the playoffs are all about though. Shady needs to have the biggest game of his life if we are going to have a chance.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2014)

I hope your right, but anything can happen. If jimmy aint hitting we got other targets, main thing is the O-line needs to give drew time for plays to develop. Looks like pierre thomas is out so mark ingram will be getting more carries, honestly I really like what I see from the backup khiry robinson, but again the O-line needs to step the fuk up. 
Another concern of mine is special teams, ours is "special" alright, smh.
TBH we've looked like shit allot of the season... Will see. 

BUT if we do win were going back to seattle for round two,,, I know yall dont want that.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2014)

That is the truth of it, the only way to beat a good QB is
to put him on his bum. The O-Line will tell the tale.

My Chargers have had Peyton's Number from the beginning,
for some odd reason :0). We were the team that ended
the perfect season....and IIRC we sucked that year otherwise. LOL

We do this by harassing him. He deserves the credit, as we step
up for talent. It is the "should wins" that seem to break our brain.

Good luck all!

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2014)

Im glad the charger made it brotha! Rivers is having one hell of a season.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks Who!

For a first time new coach, we are very pleased.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## ricot (Jan 3, 2014)

Javadog said:


> It is the "should wins" that seem to break our brain.
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> JD


I thought we were the only ones that seem to play to our opponent.. Unlike Seattle or Denver who will run up the score and blow a shitty team out the water in a heartbeat. 
Saturday just can't come fast enough. I swear we have a whole little block of a fan club going around here lol&#8230; And we all come out the day after the game with chewed fingernails and bald patches on our head.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2014)

ricot said:


> Forecasted to be a little drizzly and mid 20's.. Oh boy, here we go..


Phili wont be able to handle it,lol....The raiders need to go back to LA.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2014)

Falcons rise, Eagles fly, Seahawks soar, and Saints ascend to heaven! Let's do this!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2014)

Liking the colts in this game. What y'all think?


fking playoffs, crazy.


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2014)

I was kc at start,but did not see it being like this.


----------



## ricot (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow.. I agree genuity! 
I def didn't see Indy staying in the game like this... Leading now after that pass!!! 4:20 left lol


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 4, 2014)

I expected this to be score of the Birds Saints game....turned on the TV, saw the score and thought I got the damn times confused lol  spazzed out for a second


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2014)

Damn it's going down!
edit: colts did it, wild game!

editedit: 8pm yesterday I thought I was missing the game lol


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2014)

Enjoy the game Who!

The last one was a kicker.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2014)

Saints are having a ruff start yea. Good thing philli missed that field goal.


----------



## ricot (Jan 4, 2014)

Goddammit Brees!!!


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 4, 2014)

Saints D stepping up big for Brees, they've got McCoy bottled up


----------



## ricot (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, the D line is on top of their shit surprisingly!! But our secondary is shit water.. 
And the past few games Brees' head has been up his ass. 
While I'm bitching I guess it's worth mentioning too, the beginning of the season I was the BIGGEST Graham fan there is.. Even named my wife's red toy poodle Graham.. BUT when we're in a bind everyone and their dead grandma knows we're looking for Graham.. And sure enough he's double covered at minimum and Brees STILL tries to force it in, usually unsuccessfully. He needs to be left on the back burner a little more to remain effective IMO...

But Idk shit, definitely not more than Sean Peyton... 
Looks like this'll be another close game..

Edit: 
Halftime and Hines Ward mentions Brees seemingly "forcing the issue"..


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2014)

^^ I totally agree!




seattle bound.  fuk me.


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2014)

nice win...


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 4, 2014)

Good game Saints fans


Drew better tighten up for next week...those Hawks aren't going to kick it away after pickin off your boy like the Eagles did. Good luck the rest of the way


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2014)

We're gonna need it.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 5, 2014)

The Saints go marching in.


----------



## ricot (Jan 5, 2014)

What a great game in GB.. Would have had it if they didn't let Kaepernick prance up the field all game...


----------



## raiderman (Jan 5, 2014)

the only bad thing about playin the 49ers they have a runnin qb,they have to take away from the secondary to contain qb on the line.will be exciting to watch.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 5, 2014)

49ers panthers should be interesting.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 5, 2014)

LOL. We get to go back to Denver.

We love to pound on Peyton. We wrote the book on how 
to beat Peyton: harass him. Will we? He is about the best
QB ever in my book. 

We will still be as loose as might be expected, but how we deal 
with an early shock may tell the tale. 

Really the Bengals gave this one away to some degree, but 
we made zero turnovers. This will be a good goal for the next game.

JD


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope that Phillips and Jammer have a little more go at Rivers this time. The Broncos laid down on the last game and the defense was non existent, I'm looking for some payback!


----------



## ricot (Jan 5, 2014)

raiderman said:


> the only bad thing about playin the 49ers they have a runnin qb,they have to take away from the secondary to contain qb on the line.will be exciting to watch.


That last scramble was all on the D end&#8230; Their whole job is containing the pocket.. ESPECIALLY with a running QB.. Sometimes you have to sacrifice the potential of a sack to keep him from open field. 
With that said, the potential sack motivated the end to push inside that last scramble SMH I really wanted GB to win.. Thought they had em after Kaepernick threw that pick and got a hard shoulder tryna make the revenge tackle lmao


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 5, 2014)

The problem with containment on Kaepernick is that the guys that have to do that job aren't as fast as he is. That dude can boogie! 
I was hoping for a Green Bay win also, but to be fair they had no business being in. The fact that San Fran struggled with them sort of says something if you think about it. Also I feel like Kaepernick looks more inexperienced this year, he was lucky flying by the seat of his pants last year. His decision making shows his experience level IMHO. Don't get me wrong he is good, really good. He is also completely surrounded by greatness in team mates.


----------



## ricot (Jan 5, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> The problem with containment on Kaepernick is that the guys that have to do that job aren't as fast as he is. That dude can boogie!
> I was hoping for a Green Bay win also, but to be fair they had no business being in. The fact that San Fran struggled with them sort of says something if you think about it. Also I feel like Kaepernick looks more inexperienced this year, he was lucky flying by the seat of his pants last year. His decision making shows his experience level IMHO. Don't get me wrong he is good, really good. He is also completely surrounded by greatness in team mates.


Gotta agree there brother!
Kaepernick scrambled even when players like Vernon Davis were widdde open. 
But I digress.. I just feel some type of way about the dude lmao.. maybe cuz my wife likes his pretty ass&#8230;


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 5, 2014)

A couple things: Fuck the 49ers. Fuck the Saints. And Genuity, who the fuck cares about the cowboys or the rams. Losers both. 

GO SEAHAWKS!!!! 12th man nation bitches. Good luck coming to our house because you're going home sad


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 5, 2014)

Just about as classy as phili fans lol


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2014)

are them hawks gonna win a super bowl this yr?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 5, 2014)

Hopefully not!


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2014)

ill say hell no,being it will be not at they house................hahaha
hope he sticks around.


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh gosh, if you two don't think the Seahawks are good, I guess we don't stand a chance. 

Feeling good Whodatnation?

RIU pride wager my friend?

It's all good fun guys. It's the fucking playoffs!!!!!! May the best team win... the Seahawks.

Haha. I'm just talking shit.


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2014)

its all good,but you still no answer!!!!

seahawks are badass.....at home,and ok on the road,like the rest of the nfl.

I need yall to go to the big game and win it,so I can get some of the pill poppers you guys got.

hahaha,just talking smack.


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 5, 2014)

Okay on the road? They have the best record in the NFL and 6-2 on the road this season. And playing in the Super Bowl in NYC isn't really a road game as no one will have the home field, so yes, I firmly believe in my team. I think it's going to be their year. And if it's not, please, for the love of everything I care about, don't let it be the 49ers.

I'm sorry I said fuck the Saints. As far as other NFC teams go I actually like the Saints. But I can't like them next week.

anyway you put it this has been an awesomely competitive NFL season where everyone was fighting for their spots until the last game, so I'm pretty pumped for playoffs.

I'm not sorry I said fuck the 49ers.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2014)

Do you guys have any use for a big pile of frozen shredded cheese? we have plenty! Go 49ers!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2014)

Keap outdueled Aaron "Ba-ble check" Rodgers!......again!......we're on to Carolina!


----------



## ricot (Jan 6, 2014)

Fuck!!!!! Pleasssse god let us beat the piss outta this loud ass team! It's always so much better that way... Atl fans used to be loud like that.. 








Russell Wilson is definitely your saving grace and is pretty fucking nice. 
But let's not forget the recent lost to Arizona in that gimmick of a "12th man"&#8230; How the hell could it ever be louder than any dome?


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 6, 2014)

You tell me how. But it is no gimmick. We have broke every record for decibels. The Monday night game actually registered as an earthquake at UW. So again, good luck Saints


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 6, 2014)

FYI The Broncos are 13-3 on the year and the Chiefs, Eagles, Broncos, Seahawks, and Niners all had 6-2 away this year. In NY all teams competing will be away!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Keap outdueled Aaron "Ba-ble check" Rodgers!......again!......we're on to Carolina!


lol^
Like I said, should be an interesting game for sure!



ricot said:


> Fuck!!!!! Pleasssse god let us beat the piss outta this loud ass team! It's always so much better that way... Atl fans used to be loud like that..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the stadium was design with maxing acoustics in mind, while the dome has some sound dampening properties applied because its used for concerts and mardigras balls ect. Its not like the fans themselves make more noise I think, most people can screem at about the same levels.

Im feeling better about the game, I guarantee it wont be like the last meeting.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

AFC
NFC
[h=3]CONFERENCE CHAMPIONSHIPS[/h]JAN 19









AFC Division Round Winner





AFC Division Round Winner​









NFC Division Round Winner





NFC Division Round Winner​




AFC
NFC
[h=3]DIVISIONAL ROUND[/h]JAN 11-12





Chargers
*6th Seed* *(9-7-0)*





Broncos
*1st Seed* *(13-3-0)*






Colts
*4th Seed* *(11-5-0)*





Patriots
*2nd Seed* *(12-4-0)*







Saints
*6th Seed* *(11-5-0)*





Seahawks
*1st Seed* *(13-3-0)*






49ers
*5th Seed* *(12-4-0)*





Panthers
*2nd Seed* *(12-4-0)*


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

Ooops that didnt work ^


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 6, 2014)

I think it'll be a Broncos v Seahawks Super Bowl. But I'd really like a Ravens v Seahawks Super Bowl.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

Ravens? I guess your hoping for some other year in the future?

edit: all these damn birds are for the birds!  Although our B-ball team is now the Pelicans lol


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2014)

sikkinixx said:


> I think it'll be a Broncos v Seahawks Super Bowl. But I'd really like a Ravens v Seahawks Super Bowl.


Seahawks won't make it past NO.......their season ends this weekend....


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

Thats what I like to hear JJ!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2014)

Who's got it better than us?........http://www.49ers.com/video/videos/NFLN_Locker_Room_Speech_Going_Onward/2af7029d-bdb9-480c-835a-9265d430c941


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2014)

Kaepernick has the most rushing yards in the playoffs!.........http://espn.go.com/nfl/statistics/player/_/stat/rushing/sort/rushingYards/year/2013/seasontype/3


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 6, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Who's got it better than us?........http://www.49ers.com/video/videos/NFLN_Locker_Room_Speech_Going_Onward/2af7029d-bdb9-480c-835a-9265d430c941


What!?! You mean the sf website put out a release saying the 49ers are the best? That's weird.

Talk shit all you want. Let's see what happens this Sunday. It's so clear that everyone just plain dislikes the Seahawks because I can't honestly see how you could pick NO over SEA, unless it's purely emotional. It's sure as shit not based on stats and records. But like I said, good luck... to Whodatnation. JJ, I'm conflicted because I part of me wants to wish you luck because I'd love to see sf back in sea, but I just can't get the words out of my mouth. SF goes down this week.


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 6, 2014)

Ironically I visiting SF right now... rocking my Hawks gear!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2014)

sikkinixx said:


> What!?! You mean the sf website put out a release saying the 49ers are the best? That's weird.
> 
> Talk shit all you want. Let's see what happens this Sunday. It's so clear that everyone just plain dislikes the Seahawks because I can't honestly see how you could pick NO over SEA, unless it's purely emotional. It's sure as shit not based on stats and records. But like I said, good luck... to Whodatnation. JJ, I'm conflicted because I part of me wants to wish you luck because I'd love to see sf back in sea, but I just can't get the words out of my mouth. SF goes down this week.


I just think Brees has the ability put it in a different gear in the playoff's. He's the only QB I'm worried about until we face Harbaugh's prodigal son from Stanford, Andrew Luck, in the Super Bowl. Go 9ers!


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 6, 2014)

Pure emotional dribble.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2014)

sikkinixx said:


> Pure emotional dribble.


That's what they were saying in Green Bay......now were eating smoked cheese with our wine.....next up? Smoked 'Cat'fish!....


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

RkPlayerTeamPosCompAttPctAtt/GYdsAvgYds/GTDInt1st1st%Lng20+40+SckRate1Peyton ManningDENQB45065968.341.25,4778.3342.3551028943.978T681318115.1*2**Drew Brees**NO**QB**446**650**68.6**40.6**5,162**7.9**322.6**39**12**244**37.5**76T**67**15**37**104.7*3Matthew StaffordDETQB37163458.539.64,6507.3290.6291922134.98762102384.24Matt RyanATLQB43965167.440.74,5156.9282.2261722534.681T4494489.65Philip RiversSDQB37854469.534.04,4788.2279.9321123042.360T60630105.56Tom BradyNEQB38062860.539.24,3436.9271.4251122535.881T4984087.37Andy DaltonCINQB36358661.936.64,2937.3268.3332020434.882T56152988.88Carson PalmerARIQB36257263.335.84,2747.5267.1242220435.791T4994183.99Ben RoethlisbergerPITQB37558464.236.54,2617.3266.3281420535.16760104292.010Ryan TannehillMIAQB35558860.436.83,9136.7244.6241720434.76746105881.711Joe FlaccoBALQB36261459.038.43,9126.4244.5192218930.87445144873.112Tony RomoDALQB34253563.935.73,8287.2255.2311019436.382T4473596.713Andrew LuckINDQB34357060.235.63,8226.7238.923918532.573T4393287.014Eli ManningNYGQB31755157.534.43,8186.9238.6182717431.670T5473969.415Cam NewtonCARQB29247361.729.63,3797.1211.2241316935.779T3374388.8*16**Russell Wilson**SEA**QB**257**407**63.1**25.4**3,357**8.2**209.8**26**9**153**37.6**80T**49**10**44**101.2*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2014)

Kaepernick..........


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2014)

sikkinixx said:


> I think it'll be a Broncos v Seahawks Super Bowl. But I'd really like a Ravens v Seahawks Super Bowl.


If my Chargers beat The Cheaters to get into the Superbowl, then my cup will be full.

This is how it seems to be shaping up, but of course I am looking past Denver
just for interest's sake, as I expect BelaCheat to pick apart the Colts.

We will see. It should be fun. It is all gravy for my guys at this point. ...but our
new coach definitely gets to keep his job!

JD


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2014)

For the record (in case I am not clear ;0), I would look at it as a Grace from Above
if it were to come to pass that whenever anyone took a photo of Bill Belichick, that
an asterix should appear in the negative, or on disk, just over his head.

Think "The Omen".

This would be Sweet Justice.

JD


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2014)

If the 49ers get to beat the Chargers in the Super Bowl, (again), so be it. Then we will have come full circle.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

Im still bummed about yall (49rs) knocking us out in 2011,,, one hell of a game though.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd go with San Diego cuz I'm no fan of Denver ,lol,AFC west all the way,,,those damn raiders..the saints will have bird for supper so no prob there..I lived in frisco a spell so gotta go with that,wound up In the woods then turned raider fan,lol....I also find it humerous wen i drive by at&t stadium and see a empty house other than jerry jones and staff,lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 6, 2014)

Sweet justice will be watching that booger eating whiner Rivers pitch a fit this weekend after they get the game they have coming. Look past Denver, right to the off season! 
I love you JD, but fuck the chargers..... right in the ass!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

Haha these games cant come soon enough.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 6, 2014)

Right!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm an old Howie Long fan.i miss the beatings haha.


----------



## genuity (Jan 6, 2014)

hahahahaha.....I hope all them dam teams tie!!!!go cowboys

now back to reality......them panthers go hard.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

lmao G^

If the panthers win its because of the D-line probably, they are no joke.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Haha these games cant come soon enough.


Hell the 49ers need two days just to thaw out.........


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

^ Thats true! Or shall I say~ True Dat!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2014)

The special of the day will be "Grilled 'Cat'fish & Cheese" sandwiches for the final NFC Championship game at Candlestick!.....with a bottle of fine Chainti.........


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

Anything with cheese on it sounds good to me


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2014)

My Chargers are the low seed. I expected blowback.

Enjoy the Pride.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

Since realignment #1 seeds havn't faired so well, I think the saints were the last #1 seed to win the superbowl. That said, statistically is just as bad for 6th seeds.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2014)

We are a long shot. I have no illusions. 

We must keep Denver from exploding and control the clock with
a running game. ...just skip over Norv to Marty to recall what I mean.

If Peyton is successful early, then we will have to pass, and this will
be harder to do *better than Peyton*. (make no mistake, I love that dude)
When I say that we must put him on the ground, this is just a fact. He 
is too good otherwise.

We will see. What you all need to remember is that of all the teams 
playing, no one leaves with more to look forward to than the Chargers
have. This is all gravy to us. 

Enjoy the process people.

JD


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2014)

Sending them home, one at a time. My favorite pics from yesterday. Good night Green Bay, Next up?.......Carolina panthers.........


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2014)

lessons.....................................................................


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

He needs some lessons from lance moore...


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 6, 2014)

Where the Carolina fans at? Show your team some live!!!!!


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm so fucking sick of autocorrect turning my correctly spelled words into typos. It hardly seems worth fixing them anymore... sigh.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2014)

This is the one that really cracked me up:


This was Word, and it was still happening with the
last version that I tried.

JD


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 6, 2014)

Javadog said:


> This is the one that really cracked me up:
> View attachment 2954161
> 
> This was Word, and it was still happening with the
> ...


Republicans control the media and the dictionaries?!?!?! fuck.


----------



## ricot (Jan 6, 2014)

How bout the SEC tho...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2014)

sikkinixx said:


> Republicans control the media and the dictionaries?!?!?! fuck.


Yeah, but Gates is Liberal, isn't he?

Sorry for the thread-jack....forgot about the football thing.

JD


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh right football... let's see... ummmm... Oh I know! Fuck the 49ers! Fuck the Saints! Go Seahawks!!!

Im getting déjà vu.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2014)

49ers running wild in Green Bay........http://www.49ers.com/


----------



## ricot (Jan 6, 2014)

Lol... The word/ Obama thing is definitely interesting enough though..


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2014)

Not sure how I missed this thread for so long, but I'm back just in time to say my Broncos are gonna kick everyones asses, so no need to worry about how your team is gonna do. They'll eventually lose.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 7, 2014)

It's funny JD, I can't make my self dislike you chargers fans. Your all good people and take the rousing like champs, I had a spirited go around with a clerk at wing stop the other day it was fun and lighthearted! Most Broncos fans are raiderhaters, not I! I save my loathing for the Chargers, I just don't like Rivers he is an ass hole. You guys have a good coach again your stoked! The AFC west is beast mode again, and due to the rise of the Seahawks I'm glad they're not in our conference any more.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 7, 2014)

I love to hate the Raiders. It is our Tradition. :0)

I am happy with our Division.

We get crap for having low attendance. What can I say, this
is just somewhere where there are a ton of things to do.
We do seem happier than many football fans.

I have lived in "Drink, Fight, or Fuck" land. When the team plays
there it looks like a ghost town. Literally not a soul in sight.
I like all three of those things and I fit right in. Well, the last one mainly.

JD


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 7, 2014)

> *I have lived in "Drink, Fight, or Fuck" land.*


Hahahhahah, sounds like you have been to my home town! lol

I used to hate on the Raiders but, I learned to feel sorry for them since they had Al Davis as owner. I'll be interested in how Jr handles the team.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2014)

[h=1]NORML Robbed of its Super Bowl Commercial Bid by Intuit[/h]_Posted October 28th, 2013 by Barry Poppins & filed under News, NORML._





After one round of voting, NORML was the clubhouse leader in Intuit&#8217;s &#8220;Small Business Big Game&#8221; Super Bowl Commercial contest. The outpour of national media coverage and internal support from the marijuana community catapulted NORML, the National Organization For the Reform of Marijuana Laws, to the top spot in the contest.
All signs pointed towards NORML at least advancing to the Final Four&#8211;and perhaps winning the first ever national marijuana commercial in front of the nation&#8217;s largest televised audience on February 2nd.
Then, Intuit held its second, &#8220;silent&#8221;, round, in which voters could not see which companies were in the lead. Likewise, Intuit today unveiled which 2o finalists advanced to the third round, and, mysteriously, NORML was missing from the mix and in its place *is a commercial for something called POOP.*
Yes, in the country&#8217;s most well-known and influential marijuana reform organization&#8217;s (whose small budget and staff met contest guidelines) stead are a mis-mash of local businesses *ranging from a local bakery to start-up beef jerky companies to a dream about POOP. *Really.
To top it off, Intuit&#8211;in a slimy gesture&#8211;has not even offered an explanation as to why NORML was eliminated from the contest. Now, it might be unfair and far-fetched to deduce that Intuit screwed NORML over, not wanting to be the company responsible for airing a marijuana commercial to kids. But is it possible Dairypoop.com based in Idaho legitimately gained more votes than NORML?
No&#8211;it&#8217;s flat-out inconceivable to think that a national organization with 500,000+ Facebook fans and with the support of both Weedmaps and Reddit&#8217;s vast marijuana communities couldn&#8217;t surpass a bunch of mom and pop shops in a user-voted contest.
Our friends at NORML are playing it cool (as us people are prone to do), acknowledging that they received a ton of press from simply entering the contest. But also: rightly suggesting that Intuit did not play a fair game:
*&#8220;It is unfortunate that Intuit seems to be relying more on outdated political values instead of overwhelming public opinion* when it comes to selecting which entries advanced in their contest,&#8221; noted NORML Communications Director Erik Altieri, &#8220;As demonstrated by the outpouring of support and positive media coverage for our entry, the country was ready and eager to see an ad for sensible marijuana law reforms during the most watched TV program of the year.* This could&#8217;ve been a win for all groups involved, but instead Intuit will likely have only generated ill will for itself amongst the 58% of Americans who now support ending our country&#8217;s war on marijuana.&#8221;*​Intuit shat the bed. They could have allowed NORML to advance to the Final Four, then quietly dismissed them in favor of a more &#8220;politically correct&#8221; candidate. This option would have both followed their contest&#8217;s guidelines, and given the marijuana community the positive will it deserves.
Instead, Intuit cast NORML aside like a stray dog, and consequentially have pissed off every stoner (all 58% of them) that reads the news on a daily basis. It&#8217;s an immoral, boneheaded maneuver from a massive, &#8220;forward-thinking&#8221; software company that deserves scrutiny.
And it&#8217;s worth repeating that Intuit couldn&#8217;t even hire a PR firm to write a press release explaining the decision or come up with an excuse like &#8220;NORML&#8217;s widespread reach and existence somehow violated the contest&#8217;s rules&#8221; (even though they don&#8217;t).
It&#8217;s also worth considering that the nefarious marijuana likes of Roger Goodell, the NFL, and FOX (where the Super Bowl is airing) caught wind of NORML&#8217;s run at the contest, contacted Intuit, and nipped the bud in the butt. But we&#8217;ll never know.
Instead: nothing but a slap in the face.
NORML was robbed. We as a community were robbed. And the entire nation was robbed of seeing the truth on the big stage.
But hey, at least we get to see Bruno Mars and maybe even a commercial for POOP.

















Im wondering why they/we dont just raise the money for a SB commercial? Surely it would be doable... Then the network (FOX) probably wouldn't allow it though.


----------



## ricot (Jan 8, 2014)

If they couldn't do it on a highly publicized stage such as that.. 
Surely, we don't stand a fucking chance against those "politically correct" advocates(FOX and Goodell) behind the lil ol doors of RIU.. 

Pessimistic, which is the total opposite of what will enable this movement to prevail, I know... 
But just reading that has pissed me off because it further proves no matter the platform("fair" contest or not), the biggest money *will* have the ultimate say regardless of what's right/wrong...
And no successful movement is driven by angry pessimism.. So sorry for this kind of attitude. 

Edit: That's no kind of attitude to have, so I'll also say at least we've gotten THAT far.. For NORML to even be in the running for a SB commercial is leaps and bounds from where we were a few years ago.. Just gotta keep on pushing...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2014)

Were counting on your Saints to handle the Seahawks, whodat. We are so confident in San Fan, I just received my tickets for the NFC Championship game next weekend at Candelstick! Go 49ers!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2014)

Im feeling better about the game everyday.

A rematch against you all would be awesome as well.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2014)

Someone went and said it: If the Chargers get past Denver then it is all the way.

LOL, it would be very weird for me....we could have lost the first one, and would
have felt like, for a first timer new coach, the year was a good one.

If we lose to Denver, then we will still feel this way. 

BUT flying-spaghetti-monster-dammit! if we beat Denver then we *must* send
Bilacheat and The Asterisks DOWN. That matters more than anything else. LOL

THEN we get a chance to end the snake-bite and get a damned ring!

This was all just a little day-dream of mine. No offense to Patriot fans. I love to
hate them, just like the Raiders. :0)

It's a crap shoot people. Enjoy the ride.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2014)

Who's to say the colts wont beat the patriots? Tis the playoffs!


Damnit it's only thursday!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2014)

They might Who. Andrew is a good young QB. Really, really good. 

I saw his throw while off balance....a frozen rope.

I just expect that Belacheat will pull his tricks. They *must* stop Brady
directly, i.e harass him.

It will be fun to watch.

JD


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2014)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<



whodatnation said:


> Im feeling better about the game everyday.
> 
> A rematch against you all would be awesome as well.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 10, 2014)

Nobody wanna play in Seattle! This weekend calls for 100% chance of rain and 40-50 mph winds, just like we like it up here for playoff football. The return of Percey Harvin, we may just get the Harvin Quake this time! Or beast quake 2.0, either is fine by me. 

Not just for a rooting interest, but because I think it would be awesome for the pot community, I want to see Seattle and Denver in the Super Bowl, so that we can call it the Stoner Bowl. The two states that just legalized both making it to the big game, that would be an epic smoke show in both states!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2014)

Now now, I am *more* than high enough to include San Diego
in that game....we are pretty high, per capita TBH.

:0)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 10, 2014)

20hrs till kickoff, lets do this! 

Weather conditions will be effecting both offenses. We dimmed your run game last meeting, just did the same thing to the #1 rushing eagles,,, and at the same time finding a bit of a running game of our own in the past three or so games. 
Forget about Mark Ingram for a second, keep an eye on Kyrie Robinson I been saying it since pre-season, Pierre Thomas is questionable this weekend too.

Lets get it Brees, Jimmy, Colston, Lance, Kenny, Sprolls, Meachem, Benjamin, Kyrie, Mark, Jed,,, O-line, and the entire D! Junior Gallet and Cameron Jordan lets get it!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 10, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Now now, I am *more* than high enough to include San Diego
> in that game....we are pretty high, per capita TBH.
> 
> :0)
> ...



You know the WDN loves to burn! I think allot NFL fans like to burn green.
Does anyone else here have a touchdown bowl tradition?  Gotta smoke a TD bowl!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2014)

Why the fuck hadn't I thought of that!

LOL I will, but my old school bro prefers joints. :0)

JD


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 11, 2014)

Let's do this thing. 

SEAHAWKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2014)

gram looks like he is ready,they already out on the field going at it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2014)

What? I missed that.


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2014)

him and bruce irvin


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2014)

dam that was a big hit......

looking like its gonna be a good game.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 11, 2014)

Seattle looking like the House of Horrors for Brees and the Saits.


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2014)

tur dat......brees better get it together fast.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 11, 2014)

They do want to keep it to two scores for the half.

The problem is that at this level, expecting a massive swing after
halftime is difficult.

TBD

JD


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 11, 2014)

really???? I'm seeing this game way different.


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2014)

dam,they hit the shit out of harvin......that not good,i think that is why the vikings got rid of him.
thats nuts.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 11, 2014)

do u guys see how the saints r most likely going to win this game. totally obvious right? seattle d line looks completely out of gas. am i wrong here? am i just seeing things?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 11, 2014)

I was only referring to how many times that the Saints will
need to score to tie the game or take the lead. It would be
"3 scores" now except that they might go for 2 point conversions.

...and all this assumes that they shut the Seahawks down. 

Tough sledding, at this point.

JD


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> do u guys see how the saints r most likely going to win this game. totally obvious right? seattle d line looks completely out of gas. am i wrong here? am i just seeing things?


you see right,but they gots to play saits ball if they want to win.

they can pass on them,not one pass to gram,but the last 30sec or so....hell no.

and them hawks better put endzone on they gameplan,not 3's


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2014)

Seattle looks scary.


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Seattle looks scary.


yea,but the saits look out of nsync.....lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2014)

Someone's gettin paid for knocking harvin out the game


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> yea,but the saits look out of nsync.....lol


Saints are never in sync in Seattle.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 11, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Someone's gettin paid for knocking harvin out the game


Thats what I was saying would happen before the game. Bounty bastards.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 11, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> do u guys see how the saints r most likely going to win this game. totally obvious right? seattle d line looks completely out of gas. am i wrong here? am i just seeing things?


Yes you are wrong. I have no idea what you are seeing, a bunch of NO 3 and outs? Put the pipe down.






Go hawks!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 11, 2014)

Bree's putting up his worst numbers of his career today


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't give a shit who wins this game, but I'm glad the saints finally scored. Can't wait for the patriots game today. GO PATRIOTS!


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2014)

like said,hawks better put up points.......

and with that big hit,a dumb move.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 11, 2014)

1 score now


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I don't give a shit who wins this game, but I'm glad the saints finally scored. Can't wait for the patriots game today. GO PATRIOTS!


thats what im talking about.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 11, 2014)

is seattle d line even trying???????? this game might be fixed.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 11, 2014)

Aaahhhh my balls!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 11, 2014)

that was fake.


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2014)

whats going on with the hawks?all these 3 n outs.


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2014)

whats going on with the saints?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 11, 2014)

seattle will give the ball back on purpose


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 11, 2014)

No more timeouts for no!

TD Lynch!!!!!!
That's game!


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2014)

bad game for the saints,ok game for the hawks.... nice game tho..


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 11, 2014)

what about my fixed theory?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 11, 2014)

Damn....Colston could've given Brees one good shot.


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2014)

...wtf did he do that for.


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 11, 2014)

Fuck yeah!!!!! Who's next?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 11, 2014)

That dude with the forward pass blew it! He shoulda jumped outta bounds! 

Damn as soon as Harvin got taken out the only thing our offense could do was run with lynch. Bounty gate 2.0 anyone? They were looking to knock Harvin out early. Bastards.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 11, 2014)

sikkinixx said:


> Fuck yeah!!!!! Who's next?


SF or Carolina, who would you rather see?


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 11, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> what about my fixed theory?


What about it?


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 11, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


> SF or Carolina, who would you rather see?


The part of me that want to win wants to see the Panthers. The part of me that hates SF more then anything wants them to come and suffer the most humiliating loss of their stupid fucking lives.

GO HAWKS!!!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


> That dude with the forward pass blew it! He shoulda jumped outta bounds!
> 
> Damn as soon as Harvin got taken out the only thing our offense could do was run with lynch. Bounty gate 2.0 anyone? They were looking to knock Harvin out early. Bastards.


harvin is know for weakness...just saying


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 11, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


> That dude with the forward pass blew it! He shoulda jumped outta bounds!
> 
> Damn as soon as Harvin got taken out the only thing our offense could do was run with lynch. Bounty gate 2.0 anyone? They were looking to knock Harvin out early. Bastards.


Right!?!?! That helmet to helmet right out of the gate seemed pretty suspicious. Whatever. We beat them without Harving before, we can do it again. 

Did if you see that SF? That's what you want a running QB should be.


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 11, 2014)

I love how much everyone loves to hate the Hawks!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 11, 2014)

sikkinixx said:


> I love how much everyone loves to hate the Hawks!!!!!


well our teams didn't make the playoffs..... what r we supposed to do?


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2014)

i hate them all...........

but im a football fan,and that was a bad game on both.
and playing like that,they do not want a power d like the panthers


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2014)

Last play was inexcusable. Should have been 1 more hail mary. THat would have been crazy to see.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2014)

I think it's only fitting that we smoke a blunt in honor tonight's game.


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2014)

that was a good game,i sure was thinking luck was gonna pull it off.

but that dude did trip luck....haha


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> harvin is know for weakness...just saying


Yeah taking two direct hits to the head is weak. Right.


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Yeah taking two direct hits to the head is weak. Right.


come on,you telling me, you did not watch him in minnesota?

it was the samething.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2014)

they didn't seem to target anyone else.... AND it worked. So there's definitely something there. If it worked for everyone they would try it with everyone.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2014)

lmao bounty 2.0, get a grip. Our D did good there, our O was way-way off. 

Ok then onto bigger and better things here in 2014! Before years end Im gonna be in cali, growing lots of dank  thats if things go according to plan.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 12, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Yeah taking two direct hits to the head is weak. Right.


They really did seem to be trying to kill that kid.

I am watching now, and man but there is as much chippyness on the
field as there is here! :0)

JD


----------



## Javadog (Jan 12, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> lmao bounty 2.0, get a grip. Our D did good there, our O was way-way off.
> 
> Ok then onto bigger and better things here in 2014! Before years end Im gonna be in cali, growing lots of dank  thats if things go according to plan.


Let me know where you land.

LOL, likely to be northward (liberal) rather than southward (conservative) where 
I am, but I may know a bit about your locale.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 12, 2014)

is cam newton going to be a Great? dude looks like elway out there. maybe better if u consider the surrounding cast.


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2014)

that panther D is beast mode.......


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2014)

That was lame of Cam to fall back like a bitch when the niner guy jumped over the line before the hike. I hate the way athletes these days flop all over the place. It's so common they barely even mentioned him flying back like he got shot.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> That was lame of Cam to fall back like a bitch when the niner guy jumped over the line before the hike. I hate the way athletes these days flop all over the place. It's so common they barely even mentioned him flying back like he got shot.


"Bitch", may be going a little far. but yea saw the play.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2014)

That was my edit taking it back a little. I think that kinda thing points to someones character... and anyone who would do that has absolutely no honor. He might be a good guy, but he has a bit of snake in him. I find it disgusting.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> That was my edit taking it back a little. I think that kinda thing points to someones character... and anyone who would do that has absolutely no honor. He might be a good guy, but he has a bit of snake in him. I find it disgusting.


very well versed.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2014)

Maybe next year a sack will automatically be a personal foul. That would be awesome. I'm hoping soon they will just line up on offence unchallenged. No rushing, like flag football in 5th grade.


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2014)

yea that cam move was some flop of the yr type shit,and one day it will be close to flag football,or less people on the field.....8 on 8


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2014)

Carolina scored '0' points in the 1/2 half, at home....49ers D eat them up without a spoon....next up? Fried Skittles!....


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 12, 2014)

That was a good game, but that's one of the two I wanted back this year. Redemption part two next week!
GO BRONCOS!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> come on,you telling me, you did not watch him in minnesota?
> 
> it was the samething.


Harvin didn't actually miss much game time in Minnesota at all...Sure he missed quite a bit of practice with migraines. But the facts show that in his 4 years with the Viks he played more often than not. Before the surgery this year he played 53 of 64 possible games, meaning he played the vast majority of the time (82.8%). Git yer faks strite! I think YOU haven't seen much Harvin, but just follow what you've heard, right wrong or indifferent.

Not a lot of people take a couple helmet to helmets AND slam their head on the turf to get knocked out and are allowed to stay in the game. There is such things as cuncussion protocol, not allowing players back in the game after a head injury. But feel free to call him "weak" if it makes you feel better as a fan. Good stuff, stay classy.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Maybe next year a sack will automatically be a personal foul. That would be awesome. I'm hoping soon they will just line up on offence unchallenged. No rushing, like flag football in 5th grade.


One Mississippi ...Two Mississippi ...Three Mississippi ...Rush!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2014)

The Man...............http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4Ttsx5squWg


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> yea that cam move was some flop of the yr type shit


Hahahaha that shit was so funny! He's been watching too much basketball! Or soccer maybe. Those dudes win oscars for their flop performances.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 12, 2014)

doublejj said:


> The Man...............http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4Ttsx5squWg


LOL! The funny thig about that is that Keap really can't seem to tune the noise out up in Seattle, this is more what he looks like with the 12th man in his ear...










...if only he could wear those headphones during the game to help him "tune out the haters" LOL!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2014)

That was then.......this is now.........SuperKaep......


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 12, 2014)

doublejj said:


> That was then.......this is now.........SuperKaep......


Why does he always sniff his armpit like that? He should use Mitchum, it's so affective you could skip a day.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2014)

.....................


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2014)

49ers had grilled 'Cat'fish for lunch today......next week filleted Hobbit.........................


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2014)

Maybe Kaepernick will bring a set for Wilson, the ones he gave Newton worked wonders!.............................


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 12, 2014)

Really, short jokes is the best you have? How's that "too short" thing working out, as Wilson is tied for the most wins in a QBs first two seasons. He also tied mannings rookie TD record with far less interceptions. Yeah he's way too short.

Look how happy Keap is that Cam is grabbing his ass, he belongs in San Fran.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 12, 2014)

Enough said.


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Harvin didn't actually miss much game time in Minnesota at all...Sure he missed quite a bit of practice with migraines. But the facts show that in his 4 years with the Viks he played more often than not. Before the surgery this year he played 53 of 64 possible games, meaning he played the vast majority of the time (82.8%). Git yer faks strite! I think YOU haven't seen much Harvin, but just follow what you've heard, right wrong or indifferent.
> 
> Not a lot of people take a couple helmet to helmets AND slam their head on the turf to get knocked out and are allowed to stay in the game. There is such things as cuncussion protocol, not allowing players back in the game after a head injury. But feel free to call him "weak" if it makes you feel better as a fan. Good stuff, stay classy.


hahaha,dont get mad at me,cause they made a bad trade.......

and did i say he did not play??

hahahaha..if you would watch the games,you would know he was alwas hurt.....whats the word...(injury prone)
im sure he will pay off.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> hahaha,dont get mad at me,cause they made a bad trade.......
> 
> and did i say he did not play??
> 
> ...


My stating of facts is not me being mad. Hes not always hurt, but feel free to ignore the evidence I provided if you want. Harvin is explosive, and you are correct he seems injury prone, but has evidently toughed it out. As I stated he appeared in 83% of the games while with the vikes.

Don't be mad cus the 'boys didn't make the playoffs...again. Shit I'd be casting stones too if I was a perpetually 8-8 team as of late.


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2014)

hahaha..get a ring then we can talk cowboys.....

how long you been waiting?

next week should be fun.


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 12, 2014)

Seattle -3.5 S.F

Denver -6.5 N.E. 


Early lines are up.......


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2014)

SSHZ said:


> Seattle -3.5 S.F
> 
> Denver -6.5 N.E.
> 
> ...


How in the hell can Seattle be favored?!.....that must be a typo...........you can wrap up the NFC belt & ship it to Frisco, we got this!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> hahaha..get a ring then we can talk cowboys.....
> 
> how long you been waiting?
> 
> next week should be fun.


Classic boys fan, reliving the past. Get to the playoffs again and we'll talk.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 12, 2014)

doublejj said:


> How in the hell can Seattle be favored?!.....that must be a typo...........you can wrap up the NFC belt & ship it to Frisco, we got this!


Clink field advantage, plus the Legion of Boom. To be honest our D is what keeps us winning, with the O scoring just enough points to win. It ain't pretty, but whatever works I'll take it! I don't see them dropping off right now.


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 13, 2014)

Seattle has one weapon, there loud ass fans. What's your D gonna do to Frisco try and double team Crabtree? Whose gonna watch Anquan and Davis? Your forgetting in week 2 when you won Crabtree was out and Davis got hurt early in the game.Then in week 14 we still won even without Crabtree. 
Your fans can only take you so far and come Sunday your gonna see what a well oiled and selfless football team looks like. You Chickenhawks are so afraid you even blocked ticket sales to cali fans.. Wtf? I smell fear!


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 13, 2014)

And hey here are some Keap stats just to let you know of the beast he is becoming.
Did u know Montana was 1-3 in the playoffs on the Road and Young was 0-3. Kaep is 3-0! Damn! Jim Brodie was 1-1. Kaep has got the best road playoff record in Niner history! 

Lmao Peyote, that's good joke about that pic. It is kind of a gay shot.

oh and one more reason why were gonna win. Jim's contract is up and not only does he wanna stay, but the entire team loves and respects him so much that they will kill for him come Sunday (three for three championship wins is good bargaining chip)..


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2014)

Someone's a bit defensive up in here.


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 13, 2014)

*Haha, Keapernick is joke that fool is a baby he runs off the field if they dont win, he throws fits if things dont go his way like i said he is a baby, I have even seen him cry on the field! 
*
*Now i may live in Washington and my team is the Colts, But i can say that the seahawks have an amazing QB one of the best in the league!*

*Russell Wilson will be one of the highest paid QB when his contract is up and he signs another one!

Wait till LUCK gets his footing with the Colts then it will be on lol!
*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *Haha, Keapernick is joke that fool is a baby he runs off the field if they dont win, he throws fits if things dont go his way like i said he is a baby, I have even seen him cry on the field!
> *
> *Now i may live in Washington and my team is the Colts, But i can say that the seahawks have an amazing QB one of the best in the league!*
> 
> ...


Those are tears of joy.........


----------



## Javadog (Jan 13, 2014)

I only smile because a tear would throw off my pH.

:0)

JD


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll be rocking this song all week.... "Its time to do what must be done"........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGcA9OQT3pk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 13, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> Seattle has one weapon, there loud ass fans. What's your D gonna do to Frisco try and double team Crabtree? Whose gonna watch Anquan and Davis? Your forgetting in week 2 when you won Crabtree was out and Davis got hurt early in the game.Then in week 14 we still won even without Crabtree.
> Your fans can only take you so far and come Sunday your gonna see what a well oiled and selfless football team looks like. You Chickenhawks are so afraid you even blocked ticket sales to cali fans.. Wtf? I smell fear!


Two things is this prove you are an idiot. 
1) Last season in CLink Crabtree was in the game and we blew you out 42-13. Still wanna use that excuse? Your team can hardly beat us in your own house, at least mine smears the floor with yours when you play here.
2) The niners restricted ticket sales to only 4 state for the NFCCG (hawks tix are opn to 6) last year also excluding the state of your opponent. The Broncos are also doing it this year as well. Its commonplace. Every team always does this, I have no idea why it's a bad thing all the sudden.

Keep grasping for every little thing you can though, it's really cute. It shows your desperation.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2014)

.............is coming................


doublejj said:


> I'll be rocking this song all week.... "Its time to do what must be done"........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGcA9OQT3pk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Sending them home, one at a time. My favorite pics from yesterday. Good night Green Bay, Next up?.......Carolina panthers.........


Meanwhile in Carolina it's packing day because the 49ers ended their season too! lol ...Seattle next......


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 13, 2014)

either way, it could be one of the greatest games ever played!!!!!! some one or some people are going to get hurt. i hate to think like that, but i see both teams leaving every thing they got on the field. that said the winner of that game looses the super bowl. just my thoughts.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> either way, it could be one of the greatest games ever played!!!!!! some one or some people are going to get hurt. i hate to think like that, but i see both teams leaving every thing they got on the field. that said the winner of that game looses the super bowl. just my thoughts.


Both Seattle & San Fran are bully, smash mouth teams. I don't think either one of the AFC teams is tough enough to stand in the trenches and go blow 4 blow with them for 4 qtrs. The winner of Sundays game in Seattle will win the SB..........


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 13, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Someone's a bit defensive up in here.


Lol not defensive just trying to get you people fired up.. I'd say it worked.!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 13, 2014)

Football is so great!!!!!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


>


Yeah but if they have to play 12-on-11 to do it, there's no glory in that!


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm soooooooo excited. This is the real Super Bowl this week. We have a whole lot more going for us defensively then loud ass fans up here, and anyone who says otherwise would be seriously underestimating us. SF, you're coming to our house, remember that. Talk a big game all you want about our last matchup, but Seattle hasn't been kind to you and it would be fool hardy to forget that.

I have nothing but confidence that we will absolutely crush the 49ers in our house... again.

How are you feeling?

Lets do this!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2014)

Alright Im coming out of hiding ha! Its tough for the season to end like that, but all in all we did alright after the dust settling from the bounty gate BS. Rob ryan has taken the worst D in the league to #4 with a new team along with plenty of injuries, Im happy about that for sure. 
I think in 2014 Sean Payton will get things worked out after his first season back after an entire season off,,,, all considering we did alright. 

I wanna see seattle beat the boots off of the 49rs, you guys deserve a ring this year,,, although Id like to see Manning get another before he retires. 


Im already ready for Saints 2014 baby  cant wait.


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 17, 2014)

Peyote I'm gonna pretend you didn't try and make this personal by calling me an idiot...
9ers aren't even the same team as they were last year, litteraly.! We have new blood for one and Kaepernick just barely got to know his offence and he still took them to the Super Bowl.. Did darned good too.!
I'll give you #2 tho. It is a fucked up practice tho and I hope the NFL puts a stop to it...

Its not desperation, maybe a teensy weensy nervous cause it's gonna be a tough one, but I'm mostly content at how calm and confident they are as a team.


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 17, 2014)

I got love for you Seattle fans cause you make this fun...!
Usually I don't like to talk shit about sports cause it sucks when I have to eat my words. But this is football baby! And I just cant help myself. I'm a humble man so I can take a little shame from loss, but when we win.. OOOoOOoOooWweee it feels good to gloat..

Who's got it better than us?
*NOBODY..!!!
*


----------



## NoSwagBag (Jan 17, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Both Seattle & San Fran are bully, smash mouth teams. I don't think either one of the AFC teams is tough enough to stand in the trenches and go blow 4 blow with them for 4 qtrs. The winner of Sundays game in Seattle will win the SB..........


Wow, no respect for Denver or New England.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 17, 2014)

^^ I know right?! I think that either New England or Denver could and will give more than a challenge to either of the NFC teams. I mean realistically these are the two top performing offenses in the NFL and to look past them is a mistake, one that I hope they make. lol


----------



## Javadog (Jan 17, 2014)

I have to agree CC. 

I will root for Peyton, I cannot for his team. :0)

...but Brady and The Cheaters are a force. Belacheat is Football Satan.

It will be fun.

JD


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 17, 2014)

^^bwahahahahahahah

Times fun when your having flies JD!


----------



## NoSwagBag (Jan 17, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I have to agree CC.
> 
> I will root for Peyton, I cannot for his team. :0)
> 
> ...


When you're the best at what u do (Bill B., Brady) there are bound to be haters!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah...LOL...and when you practice every known* type of cheating
possible, then you are also known as unethical. 

I do have a specific bone to pick with The Pats. Brady is one of the
best to ever play the game. Pat fans have a lot to love. No worries there.

JD

* I am sure that there is some new (drone?) way that he is cheating now,
one that we just haven't figured out yet.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Jan 17, 2014)

Drone, laugh my ass off!


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 17, 2014)

OMG..........an NFL thread,..........damn , and I missed most of the season.

I'm an NFL addict, from childhood , but what really hooked me , was The Bears killing New England , in , I think , S.B. 20.

Well........Bears are out, now, so , I'm pulling for the Patriots , I like the way Brady plays, the way he pulls the game out of his helmet, (hat) when you are sure its a loss.

Even Belichick , is a master at managing a team.........not that Ditka wasn't real good , but Ditka had Ryan (Buddy.....like my plant...lol ) , so , although most of my friends are betting on Seattle will take it, I'm going with N.E., FTW .


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2014)

Superbowl XX was one of my favorites too. I was 6 and just loved watching refrigerator perry running in that TD. As an adult I think it's kinda fucked up Ditka didn't let sweetness get a superbowl TD, but oh well... they won. And afterward got to do the superbowl shuffle.

It was also cool having the superbowl XXII in San Diego where I lived. We went down to see the field painted and everything. I had a White corduroy hat commemorating the SB that year.


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 17, 2014)

I still have a "Ditka wool sweater vest ", from S.B 20, time.............I used it for good luck , when Bears played Green Bay. 

You see how that went, just sayin......don't think the vest is "lucky" .

If my man leaves the room , while Bears have possession, we score. If he stays, bad shit happens.........

It's one of our quirks, 

But it usually works .


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 18, 2014)

The bears were awesome with bubba around.! I always been a 9er fan but back then the bears were hot under Ditka. Who remembers the bears shuffling crew? Lmao Samurai Mike.. I actually thought he would be a good coach for the 9ers.. For some reason the team just didn't respect him. Oh well 'twas but a speed bump in the road...

The real question I have for you guys is how do you think SF will arrange 6 trophies?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 18, 2014)

Who knows, they have at least another year to figure it out lol


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice comeback cowboy.! 

Last day for shit talkin folks better make it good....


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm just hoping the NFC guys beat the living shit out of each other. So whoever makes it will be at half power.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2014)

Q...What will Seahawk fans do when they finally win the Super Bowl?........
A....Turn off playstation....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2014)

What do you call 50 millionaires watching the Super Bowl?........the Seattle Seahawks...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2014)

I think there's a good chance the Seahawks will be at the Super Bowl in NY.......there are still good seats left on stubhub.......


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 18, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> Nice comeback cowboy.!
> 
> Last day for shit talkin folks better make it good....


Nah.........lotta shit to be talked , until Superbowl , ...........

I have to agree, Seahawks will probably take it,..........IF , only if , Lynch can run well , against the 49 ers. If they shut Lynch down , they will have to rely on Wilson's passing, which , which, even at home, with a good QB rating, is still suspect.......my trust is low, there, against a good defense.

The only reason I say Seahawks will win , is H F adv.

My hopes still lie with N.E. , winning it all, if it can't Be the Bears, or G Bay.........yeah I know, my mans friends call me a traitor, as a secondary, G Bay fanatic .

The Pats / Denver game, the key will be , the ats 3 good R B's .And of course Brady. I think he can out Q B , Manning , if it comes to it, and , would most likely be , one hell of a high scoring, and exciting game............

And there's your "female point of view" on these games............any feedback ?..............


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 18, 2014)

Since this is a "cafe " talk, thread, I shall go into Sundays preps.

Several people due over to watch, and , sady, as the female, it falls to me, to feed them.

Bought a huge beef roast, which is now in the oven, full of Italian seasonings, and some extra beef broth.

I bought hot Giardinnerra, and am making home made fries, early, for warm up, through the day.

Got chips, salsa, and mega bags of Doriti's..........Playoff games,.........come and get us, its on..........I be READY.............

No internet poating for this broad, tomorrow, just cooking, serving, yellin , cursing, amnd paperwads thown at the TV , intemittently.....


----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2014)

Sounds great! Have fun!

JD


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 18, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Sounds great! Have fun!
> 
> JD


I would invite you Java, but my dude would over rule me !!

If you like NFL, have a great NFL Sunday, and...........that brings to mind , Faith Hill, and my favorite Sunday song........sorry...........can't help me-self ([email protected])

[video=youtube;YG9SI5NPCSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG9SI5NPCSM[/video]

I know..........It's Carrie Underwood, now, and its not NBC , this week,but........just...........I wait every week, so its the right song for me .


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2014)

My favorite football video, gives me a lump in the throat every time.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlXDo5WhQXI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## NoSwagBag (Jan 18, 2014)

View attachment 2966755

View attachment 2966756


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 18, 2014)

Tom "Swag" Brady is really good but we handed him the game last time, luck was there and I don't mean Andrew. We were missing some players, it was the perfect storm. As for Peyton, he is the sheriff! I love how there is this desire for him to fail but at the same time there is a spark there such that it's almost universally felt that its his year. The reason he is hated by anyone is that they don't want their team to play him. Anyone else has to respect what his career has been! Unless we hand it over, the title is ours! I don't fear playing any team, been a fan for long and seen plenty of different post seasons, we have a good blend of quality rookies and seasoned vets right now. It will be awesome games the rest of the way, I feel like it's just who should be in these last games this year! I'm so excited! YAY! lol


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> My favorite football video, gives me a lump in the throat every time.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlXDo5WhQXI&feature=player_embedded


Thats a nice video.........thanks .


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 19, 2014)

ok.........I couldn't edit that post, so I'll make a new one........I figure New England will win against Denver, and I'm taking Seattle over S.F. , and that game I expect to be a high scorer , maybe come down to the kickers, ftw .

So........I'm seeing a Superbowl, of N.E. Pats. / Seattle S,Hawks.
I'm taking New England , if my match up is correct. It matters not, If my Bears aren't there, who really wins it.............as long as its good Football.

I am amazed the season is almost over, and its 2 weeks until Superbowl. It feels like I opened my NFL thread, only a month ago, and that was for first pre season Bears game........

Ahhh, well, ........I hope tomorrows games ate as good as i'm expecting..........some fun to be had tomorrow, thats assured............

edit;everyone hassled the crap outta me for my NFL thread( diff, forum ) and now, oddly, they all wanna be in on [email protected] % avg. on my pix!!!............it was an awesome time !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm thinking the opposite for the winners today. Denver and SF. Denver is the only team I'm rooting for, don't care about the NFC... just think SF will pull it out.

I never had anything against Seattle till running across PeyoteReligion. Now I hope they lose just to make him sad.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 19, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I never had anything against Seattle till running across PeyoteReligion. Now I hope they lose just to make him sad.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!

I am hoping to see Belacheat _forced _to walk out onto the field 
and do a shitty job of pretending to be gracious as he shakes 
the hand of the winning Coach.

The NFC will wait for two weeks. :0)

JD


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2014)

There will be an entire neighborhood in Africa sporting new blue&green "2013 NFC Champion" t-shirts next week, compliments of the 49ers! lol


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 19, 2014)

To you Denver and Patriot fans good luck....

Lets go Frisco!!!!!


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 19, 2014)

Patriots really looking bad, Brady just can't connect........overthrowing.

Plus , why arent tge Pat's , free safety blitzing ........scores 26 - 10 , atm........Brady could pull it off........but I'm skeptical , at this point .


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 19, 2014)

Well, me thinks;

[video=youtube;rGi7YrnZIno]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGi7YrnZIno[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2014)

Alright broncos good going!


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 19, 2014)

On to game 2.............


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm glad I've hurt Jigfreshs butt pretty bad. Sorry I'm now chimin in, hosting a playoff party right now. 9ers are falling apart onthe second half just as a thought. Go Hawks!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 19, 2014)

Suck mY dick BItCHes !!!!! kAep fumble ! Go hawks!

Lets do this!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 19, 2014)

Damn that hurt to watch.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 19, 2014)

Ruh Roh

- Rastro


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 19, 2014)

Super bowl. Fuck the haters.


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeeeeeeeessssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i cried.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2014)

I cried too.............


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 19, 2014)

Almost had a heart attack. Sherman is the man, the one time KAep threw his direction he made him pay.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I cried too.............


I love you too bro


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I love you too bro


Good luck with the Payton Manning show.........
P.S. Richard Sherman is a jerk.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 19, 2014)

It's the stoner bowl! Colorado vs Washington! My dreams have come true!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Good luck with the Payton Manning show.........
> P.S. Richard Sherman is a jerk.


Still classier than Kaep, all day.


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 19, 2014)

Sherman is the fucking man!!!!!!!!!!! MVP all day!!!!!!!!! Maybe Baldwin who was clutch for me in fantasy. I'm just so damn happy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh man, 

The 9ers and seahawks game was pretty damn good! Of course the Broncos game was awesome (fuck ya) they played tight for 60. Soak it in the bowl will be good, it's Peyton's year! 
I just hated to see Bowman get hurt like he did, else today was an awesome day for football!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2014)

13th man in effect!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah bowman went full gumby like rg3 and Anderson silva. Hate to see that happen, don't wish it on any player. Hope he comes back strong next year.


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 19, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Almost had a heart attack. Sherman is the man, the one time KAep threw his direction he made him pay.


Really.! Sherman is a bitch.!! and the second he opened his mouth after the game he proved it.. 
Kaep won the whole first half by himself.. It's only right he gave up the second the same way.. (Lmao with tears) Any Seattle fan that won't give them respect after there outstanding performance and loss tonight can kiss my ass..
Bravo Seattle fans...! The twelfth man does it again...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 19, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> Really.! Sherman is a bitch.!! and the second he opened his mouth after the game he proved it..
> Kaep won the whole first half by himself.. It's only right he gave up the second the same way.. (Lmao with tears) Any Seattle fan that won't give them respect after there outstanding performance and loss tonight can kiss my ass..
> Bravo Seattle fans...! The twelfth man does it again...


I give mad respect for your team. I was terrified of the niners...these teams are 1a and 1b...I figured the winner of this games wins the super bowl.

Sherman made his play, and got a stiff arm to the face after the end of the game by Crabtree. He got interview 30 seconds later and was heated. The interview he did with the Fox crew he had calmed down and presented himself well. But you probably didn't pay any attention to that did you?


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 19, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Damn that hurt to watch.


The Patriots game really was painful to watch.

I at least expected better from them...............I've been batting 500 all season, so , today fits right in with my pix , this season.

If I take a team , to win it all, I will only jinx them , so I'm just going to watch the damn game and enjoy it, and may the best team win, even if I DO have a preference,.........

I'm shutting the hell up on who it is this time............


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 19, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I give mad respect for your team. I was terrified of the niners...these teams are 1a and 1b...I figured the winner of this games wins the super bowl.
> 
> Sherman made his play, and got a stiff arm to the face after the end of the game by Crabtree. He got interview 30 seconds later and was heated. The interview he did with the Fox crew he had calmed down and presented himself well. But you probably didn't pay any attention to that did you?


hell no I didn't see that second interview... I turned off the TV and got high... Haha
Crabtree handled himself poorly with that arm to the face, and you did good by me giving respect..


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 19, 2014)

Lynch was the first to run for 100+ yards this season.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 19, 2014)

Holy shit, you hate to see that.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

We'll see how well the Seahawks play 11 on 11 in the Super Bowl. They almost got beat with 12........


----------



## Beagler (Jan 20, 2014)

Looking forward to the Super Bowl being played in the north in a stadium without a dome and hope the weather is a big factor


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> We'll see how well the Seahawks play 11 on 11 in the Super Bowl. They almost got beat with 12........


Keep grasping at that. The hawks were 6-2 on the road. And haven't lost by more than one score in Pete's tenure, home or away! Git yer faks strite!!! Beside the 12s travel well, so I'm sure we'll be represented pretty good. Beast mode will get has chance to feed against the broncos.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 20, 2014)

Sherman will have his hands full, the match up should be pretty epic really. Stats say Broncos by one!?! If we plat tight in all phases it will be a legit win, I respect what the Seahawks bring to the show but the sheriff's in town!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

They have a rule in the NFL called "Unsportsmanlike conduct".....they should re-name it the Richard Sherman foul, because he exemplifies it.


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 20, 2014)

Hahahahah!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 20, 2014)

i just can't believe more people are not agreeing with what Sherman said after the game. totally true. why the fuck would a qb throw to that side? montana doesn't make that pass, manning don't make that throw, fuck even brady isn't looking that way. he ruined the game and has a lot of 49er fans pissed. its so bad where if u fuck up now, people r saying u " u just pulled a keapernick "


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 20, 2014)

Seattle/ Denver match up............both "Legal Weed " states...........say anything to you ?

*Weed Bowl *

I have to say Seahawks, but I hadn't planned to say...........I didn't wanna jinx them , and a lot of my pix , were jinxed this year, announcing , in an N F L thread, who I thought would win.

Odds say.........bet against my pix !!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> i just can't believe more people are not agreeing with what Sherman said after the game. totally true. why the fuck would a qb throw to that side? montana doesn't make that pass, manning don't make that throw, fuck even brady isn't looking that way. he ruined the game and has a lot of 49er fans pissed. its so bad where if u fuck up now, people r saying u* " u just pulled a keapernick *"


More like show a picture of Sherman and "Don't be that guy!"........


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> More like show a picture of Sherman and "Don't be that guy!"........


what did he say that was so bad? he told the truth. 49er fans should be upset at their qb, not richard " most interceptions " sherman. I'm so confused....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> Hahahahah!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968842


3 straight NFC Championship games, I'll take that any day......and I'll bet they are favored to be there again next year. Kap has led his team to the Super Bowl & NFC Championship in his first 2 seasons, I see an up-side here...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> what did he say that was so bad? he told the truth. 49er fans should be upset at their qb, not richard " most interceptions " sherman. I'm so confused....


When I was playing sports we were taught to be humble when you lose & even more humble when you win. Sherman is the Dennis Rodman of football.......a clown...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2014)

I call it grace.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 20, 2014)

Sportsmanship?


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 21, 2014)

Lol Dennis Rodman of football.. Big ass clown.! He really does make his whole team look like shmucks.. And kaep really did give away everything.. I think we hurt them bad so my Super Bowl prediction is..
Denver 24-13 +/- 7 for Seattle but a loss all the same.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2014)

lol the rodman of football  I can just see him singing bappy birthday to Kim Jong Un with rodman. It is sad that hes turned a team victory into "me me me", whatever. 

Seattle fans are like a bunch of shermans,,, but with no talent lol


All fun yall,,, it is enjoyable to watch him play though! Cant deny his talent, but that doesn't mean you have to like him as a person. Hopefully he matures over a few seasons.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 21, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> lol the rodman of football  I can just see him singing bappy birthday to Kim Jong Un with rodman. It is sad that hes turned a team victory into "me me me", whatever.
> 
> Seattle fans are like a bunch of shermans,,, but with no talent lol
> 
> ...


Hopefully he's out of football by then & on tour with Dennis Rodman.....


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2014)

I dont think rodman is allowed to leave N Korea,,, even _*IF*_ he wanted to lol.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 21, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I dont think rodman is allowed to leave N Korea,,, even _*IF*_ he wanted to lol.


Actually he just returned this week and checked into rehab.....lol


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 21, 2014)

Why does everyone love to hate on Seattle so much. We earned this. We were picked to be here. We are the best team in the NFC at least. Sherman was out of line and apologized, he just really loves his job. He he was on your team you'd fucking love him and you know it. 

I just dont understand why anyone can't just say, "good game. We tried and lost to the better team."

but what the fuck ever. we are winning this Super Bowl. 

So keep it coming with the cliche digs at Sherman and ignore the fact that the Seahawks are better then you. We don't care because the Seahawks are better then you.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2014)

lol no one is hating on the seahawks except for san fran fans,, at the moment.
Don't be sad, you're going to the superbowl.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Actually he just returned this week and checked into rehab.....lol



Yeah he had to be on something,,, I mean c'mon man!

[video=youtube;fhCks3bvTdA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhCks3bvTdA[/video]


----------



## Bear Country (Jan 21, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Hopefully he's out of football by then & on tour with Dennis Rodman.....


LMAO..... Thats all I have to say!!! LOL...Muahahahaha...literally laughing out loud... Thanks JJ


----------



## Bear Country (Jan 21, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Actually he just returned this week and checked into rehab.....lol


What do you do when you make an ASS out of yourself on National Telivision??? Go To Rehab...it's every high profile individual's solution! Guess they figure its better to for people to think you have a problem rather then for them to just know your a dam loud mouth JERK!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2014)

You think Sherman has one of these in store for manning?

[video=youtube;DBlvjtfpPAg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBlvjtfpPAg[/video]




I lost my marbles when he picked that off  Ahh what happy memories!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 22, 2014)

doublejj said:


> They have a rule in the NFL called "Unsportsmanlike conduct".....they should re-name it the Richard Sherman foul, because he exemplifies it.


You exemplify why they are called Fourty Whiners.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 22, 2014)

Like the great Charles Barley said "I'm not your role model!"

Spoken like a real man. Parents and such are supposed to be role models, not athletes. Their job is to entertain us, and that I am.

Damn doublejj, Sherm is so in your head it's a good thin you aren't going up against him!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 22, 2014)

sikkinixx said:


> Why does everyone love to hate on Seattle so much. We earned this. We were picked to be here. We are the best team in the NFC at least. Sherman was out of line and apologized, he just really loves his job. He he was on your team you'd fucking love him and you know it.
> 
> I just dont understand why anyone can't just say, "good game. We tried and lost to the better team."
> 
> ...


They are all just butt hurt that their team didn't get in. If the hawks are wearing the black hat now I'm fine with that. It's worked all season long.

Anf for what's its worth I have run across my fair share of 9ees fans that were classy, and knew they got beat by the better team. I was told BY a miner fan that "the better team doesn't give up the ball 3 times in the fourth quarter".


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2014)

That was all kaepernick, not fair to say the team did that.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2014)

sikkinixx said:


> *Why does everyone love to hate on Seattle so much.* We earned this. We were picked to be here. We are the best team in the NFC at least. Sherman was out of line and apologized, he just really loves his job. He he was on your team you'd fucking love him and you know it.
> 
> I just dont understand why anyone can't just say, "good game. We tried and lost to the better team."
> 
> ...


I can tell how much you don't care.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 23, 2014)

I wanna talk a bunch of trash but I won't be *THAT* guy! So f*ck alla yous! 
bwahahahahhahhah

BRONCOS FTW!
Go Broncos! 
..............puff, puff, pass......


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


> They are all just butt hurt that their team didn't get in. If the hawks are wearing the black hat now I'm fine with that. It's worked all season long.
> 
> Anf for what's its worth I have run across my fair share of 9ees fans that were classy, and knew they got beat by the better team. I was told BY a miner fan that "the better team doesn't give up the ball 3 times in the fourth quarter".



It's not that everyone it butt hurt about not making it to the SB,,, people just dont like seahawk fans. FFS you guys were throwing food at Bowman as he was being carted off!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 23, 2014)

Man that kind of stuff is terrible, I love watching great players make plays. It is a damn shame when someone gets hurt like Bowman did, it's low class bull shit to berate and humiliate him by chucking food at him. It makes me sick how low some stoop!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 23, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> That was all kaepernick, not fair to say the team did that.


Its a team sport, and he's arguably the most important part of the team. You wouldn't hear a single player on the niners just blame Kaep. His receiver also didn't make those plays.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2014)

Well we will just agree do disagree on that one. 

The first pic he threw was a garbage garbage throw, bad decision on HIS part the receiver could do nothing about it. The strip fumble was also him not paying attention to his surroundings while just letting the rock hang out recklessly... The last pic was a bad throw in desperation at the end,,, also considering sherman was over there = bad decision for sure.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 23, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> It's not that everyone it butt hurt about not making it to the SB,,, people just dont like seahawk fans. FFS you guys were throwing food at Bowman as he was being carted off!


I don't condone that and know one I know does you dumbass. There were stabbings at the niners stadium this year. That was a bad fan or two, and every city has bad fans, I can remember the game but I remember the crowd cheering an opponents injury earlier in the year. Cant remember the team. Every team has asshole fans. 

Because we are loud and support a team with no super bowl, that makes us bad fans? I haven't heard one intelligent responce as to why Seattle has bad fans, just ignorant anecdotes that you sheepishly repeat. You were liking my posts all season long, but now suddenly not anymore. I think that says a lot about the class as a fan.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 23, 2014)

Did I not give mad props to every quality team we played this year? Have I not show respect to even the noners and NO as organizations? Or do you just hear "Seattle has bad fan" on tv and just follow? Not only have I been respectful all season, but I've also been fair. I don't know how I'm suddenly a bad fan.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 23, 2014)

What did I do when Bowman got hurt? I said "you don't wish that on anyone". Yeah real terrible fan. Judging the actions of an entire city based on the actions of a few classes asses is just lame. Your smarter than that, man.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2014)

lol calm down man, nothing was directed toward you specifically so Im not sure where all this "calling me" is coming from. 
Said nothing about people being loud makes you a bad fan,,, not even hinted at it. 

How can I be a dumb ass yet be "smarter than that",,, one or the other!  

I'm having a hard time figuring out why you are so defensive and lashing out at everyone? You do remember you're going to the superbowl, right? For the second time I might add! Thats double the times the saints have been!

And I dont really watch TV so Im not sure what they are saying about the fans,,, sounds like they may be saying not so good things about em'? It just seems like the majority of comments made around the internet by hawks fans are all "we are the best and fuk you!!! Fuk everyone yay!!!" 

And something shows when you resort to petty name calling, c'mon man!




Oh, and what did you do when Bowman got hurt??? You plastered a big up-close picture of the injury lol. I for one dont like seeing that kind of stuff, but decided not to say anything, Im not here to say what you should and shouldn't post.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2014)

I hate the Seahawks more and more by the second. Really great to gin the matchup up a little. Thanks for being you.


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 23, 2014)

WOW............the rivalry gets tense in here, huh? Best stored up for S.B. Sunday, and let it all loose, that day..............I'm gonna 

(whispers)........go seahawks...........lol !!!!!


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 24, 2014)

Lmao.. Look at the disgust in Erin's face.. Then peyote running around hating the world all in the name of Seattle..
sorry Tiny roach, but Go Denver..!


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2014)

ahahhaahhhahahahahaahahhahahahaa......them hawks better win,or it is gonna be a very long road back to the SB.
i see no way the will stop any of the wideouts on denver,and HARVIN better take some asprin,for the big hits in this game.

sherman fuck himself with the refs,he put a big spotlight on his back with that one.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2014)

[h=1]Super Bowl Weed Billboards Erected[/h]Posted on *January 28, 2014 at 9:51 am* by David Downs in featured, Health


Email
0
Print
33​







​







National Football League athletes can bash their brains out to the delight of millions, but cant use a medicine proven to protect the brain. That hypocrisy will be highlighted this week thanks to five billboards going up around the Super Bowls stadium in New Jersey, paid for by the advocacy group Marijuana Policy Project.
Today MPP announced the Broncos and Seahawks-themed ads, which feature players asking why the league punishes them for using a substance that is less harmful to their bodies than alcohol, or football itself.
Two, 60-foot-wide digital billboards near MetLife Stadium in New Jersey feature images of footballers and read: Marijuana is less harmful to our bodies than alcohol. Why does the league punish us for making the safer choice?

The color schemes of the ads reflect the teams competing in this years Super Bowl, both of whichhail from states that have legalized marijuana for adults.
Marijuana is a federaly illegal schedule 1 drug considered as dangerous as heroin or LSD. Yet the federal government has also patented components of marijuana as a neuroprotectant  meaning they protect the brain from further damage during stroke and other injury.
Marijuana is less toxic, less addictive, and less harmful to the body than alcohol, stated MPP Director of Communications Mason Tvert in a release. Why would the NFL want to steer its players toward drinking and away from making the safer choice to use marijuana instead? If it is okay for athletes to douse each other with champagne in front of the cameras, it should be okay for them to use marijuana privately in their homes.
Two additional 60-foot-wide digital billboards highlight the relative safety of marijuana compared to alcohol and playing professional football.

One depicts an unconscious man holding a bottle laying on the ground next to an injured football player, accompanied by the text: Marijuana: Safer than alcohol  and football.
The other features a mug of beer, a cracked football helmet, and a marijuana leaf below the words Beer, Football, and Safer, respectively.
Taking a big hit of marijuana poses less potential harm than taking a big hit from an NFL linebacker or a big shot of tequila, Tvert stated. Whether its a concussion or a hangover, its a sign that youve done more harm to your brain than marijuana could ever do.
The fifth billboard resembles a scoreboard and shows that the number of marijuana arrests in the U.S. each year is nearly equal to the total attendance of the last 10 Super Bowls combined.
There were 749,824 arrests for marijuana-related offenses in 2012, according to the Federal Bureau of Investigation, and 751,203 total attendees at Super Bowls XXXVIII through XLVII, according to SportingCharts.com.
But what message will these billboards send to the children?, some critics will ask. Well, childrenregularly die playing football. Meanwhile, zero people have ever died from a marijuana overdose,medical literature shows.
The billboards are located on I-78 near the New Jersey Turnpike toll plaza in Newark; on I-495 leading to the Lincoln Tunnel west of Routes 1 and 9 in North Bergen; on I-80 east off the turnpike in Teaneck; and two are located on the Garden State Parkway near the Raritan toll plaza north of Sayreville.
MPP also launched a Change.org petition directed at NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, calling on the NFL to change its marijuana policy. The organization will deliver the petition  which has received more than 12,000 signatures  to the league on Wednesday following a media availability at 10:00 a.m. ET in front of NFL Headquarters (345 Park Avenue, New York City).


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 30, 2014)

Someone should hold an intervention.
A leading group promoting America&#8217;s failed war on drugs has bought up Super Bowl-area billboards to support ongoing pot prohibition. Problem is, it&#8217;s arguably the most pathetic billboard ever.
The ad looks this:
Project SAM billboard most pathetic ad ever?
​Seriously? A clip art football player, pot leaf, and uninspired, recycled &#8216;90s anti-drug messaging? This is the best the church ladies got? Marketing and Design 101 students would point out the lack of balance, cheesy fonts, and overall lack of inspiration. Three stoners and some crayons could have done a more compelling job.
Instead, this is the campaign of Project Smart Against Marijuana or Project SAM, which is headed up by die-hard pot fighter Kevin Sabet, who has teamed up with rehabbed cocaine and alcohol addictPatrick Kennedy.
Project SAM&#8217;s new Super Bowl ad will be placed on digital and vinyl billboards throughout the New York-New Jersey area &#8220;to raise awareness about the harms of marijuana&#8221;, the group states in a release.
The billboards appear to be a response to the Marijuana Policy Project purchasing Super Bowl-related billboards noting that cannabis is safer than alcohol or football.
&#8220;Marijuana use saps motivation, perseverance, and determination, &#8211; the opposite of what it takes to win the Super Bowl,&#8221; Kennedy stated in a release. &#8220;It is not a safe drug, especially for kids, and we need to reiterate the message to coaches, parents, players, and teens alike that it has no place in football.&#8221;
&#8220;This country is on the brink of creating a massive marijuana industry that will inevitably target teens and other vulnerable populations. Misconceptions about marijuana are becoming more and more prevalent,&#8221; said Sabet, who will be out of work if America stops fighting its $42 billion a year war on pot. &#8220;It&#8217;s time to clear the smoke and get the facts out about this drug.&#8221;
The ad will be displayed near freeways in three locations over the coming week. Send us pics! Send us photoshops! We&#8217;ll post em!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 30, 2014)

The endgame is inevitable the more the discussion comes to the forefront, the SAM project assumes that the public is still living with the falsehoods of "reefer madness" as their understanding of the topic. The general public has more experience and knowledge of the topic nowadays and the more it gets press the more the truth will rise. Mason Tvert is very smart about how to get the message out and how to quickly wipe the misconceptions. Change is near!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 30, 2014)

genuity said:


> ahahhaahhhahahahahaahahhahahahaa......them hawks better win,or it is gonna be a very long road back to the SB.
> i see no way the will stop any of the wideouts on denver,and HARVIN better take some asprin,for the big hits in this game.
> 
> sherman fuck himself with the refs,he put a big spotlight on his back with that one.


what did sherman do? spot light for what?


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> what did sherman do? spot light for what?


lets watch the game,and see how tight the refs let him play....i mean he is not the first to draw to many eyes his way..


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 30, 2014)

genuity said:


> lets watch the game,and see how tight the refs let him play....i mean he is not the first to draw to many eyes his way..


is he considered a dirty player? or is he just that good and every one knows it now?


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2014)

not close to a dirty player,but like 88 a push off king(wr)(in this game today) you draw to much attention,and the refs will call anything everytime.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 30, 2014)

ok, lets get down to serious business!!!!! Soooooooooooooo, is it safe to say one should take Denver minus the 2 1/2???????? Seems to be the smart bet right? The easy bet right? You got Manning, all those receivers, a really good running back!!!!! should be a no brainer right? But I'm so confused, didn't Dallas throw up 49 or 50 on the Broncos and Denver won by 3. I really want to risk 500 to make an extra 500, but i get this knot in my tummy every time i think "fuck this is easy Denver -2 1/2, yea has to be". I mean even if the spread was -6 it would still make sense. I'm just so confused........


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2014)

No such thing as a safe bet, but I think Broncos -2.5 is pretty close.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 1, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> Lmao.. Look at the disgust in Erin's face.. Then peyote running around hating the world all in the name of Seattle..
> sorry Tiny roach, but Go Denver..!


My You are still so butt hurt that your still bringing me up? 

And how do I hate the world? Did you fall on your head?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 1, 2014)

Too many idiots around here dont know how to read. Too much blind rage in a lot of you, making it impossible to see facts. Too many media driven opinions around here for logical discussion. Too much dislike just because. I see a lot of sheep around here. It's seems like you've all lost sight of the fact that were watching a game, 

You guys are right, the hawks are bad guys. I'm a bad guy. I shouldn't have posted a picture saying how bad I felt for the guy. I'm such a villain. Wow. I'll gladly be the one for you all to take the rage out on, I really hope it makes y'all feel better.

Here's to a good game.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2014)

If everyone I met told me I talked funny, at some point I would stop thinking they were all wrong, and maybe I do in fact talk funny.


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2014)

so.......what's peeps cooking?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 1, 2014)

genuity said:


> so.......what's peeps cooking?


not sure yet. the neighbor suggested those little hot dogs with bbq sauce. my wife knows how to make homade gyros. what about bbq chicken pizza from round table. maybe just appetizers all day. who knows...


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2014)

lil smokies are dam good.

i think im try some kind of empanada.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2014)

Not sure what I'll be making for grub tomorrow,,,, may put something longer cooking stuff together tonight as well.


Oh for fucks sake payote cry me a river, you are the only one that is "butt hurt" here moaning and groaning on and on about everyone being so mean to you haha. 
Seriously, others and I have said seattle's great, we've all admitted they are an amazing team, you just wont stop feeling soo sorry for yourself and THATS what is aggravating the ever living shit out of me! Grow up and stop being a little BITCH your team is playing in the superbowl you dumb fuck. 

I for one cant wait to watch it, maybe you just cant handle the excitement.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2014)

lol that felt good  needed to vent a bit.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok, this is hilarious.

[video=youtube;9gFg8mT7GEE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gFg8mT7GEE[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2014)

That is seriously awesome. Too funny.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2014)

Did you watch the whole thing? epic epic stuff, love it.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2014)

Uh oh, it might be trouble. HAhaha. baby stiff arm. I didn't watch before the whole thing. Thanks for having me.


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2014)

hahaha..that boy is a beast.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2014)

He sure is, now thats something I can respect no matter who you play for.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 1, 2014)

would any of u guys chop off your little toe for your team to be playing tomorrow?


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2014)

it sucks they do not use/pay rb/hb/fb like they use to........

you dam right i would,it's only a toenail anyway.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah I been looking to get rid of my nasty baby toes anyways.
I agree G, but the game has turned into a passing one. I think sometime soon the run game will be focused on more, lots of potential for game control if you can perfect it. FFS we got great backs all around, its just why not put the ball in Drews hands when he's so good.


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2014)

plus,these dam QB getting all that dam money........and have not done shit(romo)


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2014)

lmao 
Poor fella.



Hey I wanted to say thanks ^ Thanks for Rob Ryan!
He sure looks good in Black & Gold!











​


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks like hes enjoying New Orleans too!




​


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2014)

im glad there ant no LIKE button.............lol

we had to many lame as players for him,on the real.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

feeliing good today.............[video=youtube;XodTwhof-40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XodTwhof-40[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2014)

Today is the day. I can still remember watching the Broncos win their first Superbowl. I was at my parents with some friends, we had airhorns and I was wearing the john elway signed helmet I own like a dumbass lol.

Old man quarterback? Yeah that's what we do. Yall can keep your young guy. He might be a superbowl winner someday. But today is a day for the men. Not the boys. Hit us up in a few years... might have better luck. Of course in a few years we'll have andrew luck in his twilight and rip the league up again.

Hope almost everyone has a good day... enjoy the show.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

hahaha...dam denver fans..lol
its gonna be a tie.......


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2014)

Gonna be a super bowl champs tie being worn by the broncos owner in his fancy suit.  So yeah, there will be a tie. haha


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

^^^like.............


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Looks like hes enjoying New Orleans too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats right it is that time of year again


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah buddy! ^^ Love me some crawfish 


I wanna see Peyton bring one home before he retires,,, and looks like today is his best chance! Gonna be a good game hopefully.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

hawks score first?


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

hahahahaha


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

now lets see what this o do....


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

Exciting for sure.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

dam,should of just went for it.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

Start sucking lemons, friends.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

now they just need to put it in the endzone..and it will be a game.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh lawd it's a pick!


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

oh man....its gewtting good


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

hell yea that is the shit..........my boy is going crazy


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

Mmmmmmmhhhhmmmm.

Pick #2. Td.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

Peyton dont look very good tonight. Didn't see Denver not scoring in the first half. Thought this game would be a lot closer.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

I think we all did.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

now this dam halftime show.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

haha bout to be a half time super hash bowl show instead for me.


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 2, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Peyton dont look very good tonight. Didn't see Denver not scoring in the first half. Thought this game would be a lot closer.


Not Me!!!!!! Hahaha Denver can kiss my  Domination Nation .....I told everyone pre-season repeat

This is Seattle's Year!!!!!!


DUHHHHH...... where did the ball go  "ARE YOU SHITTING ME...I DIDNT SAY OKLAHOMA"


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow Harvin is a beast!!!


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 2, 2014)

Put a fork in it..THEY ARE DONE!!!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> Not Me!!!!!! Hahaha Denver can kiss my  Domination Nation .....I told everyone pre-season repeat
> 
> This is Seattle's Year!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Comment liked.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

dam,do not like that.........


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

sure glad i put money on them hawks.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

Hahaha ^ awww yea.

looks like the saints are better than the broncos,,, by the seahawks standards.
At least I have that to be happy about lol.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

omaha..omaha...OOOmaha

now no more football for how long,dam!!!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

Firing on all cylinders.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Hahaha ^ awww yea.
> 
> looks like the saints are better than the broncos,,, by the seahawks standards.
> At least I have that to be happy about lol.


Comment liked.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh man, there goes the shutout.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh the humanity.


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 2, 2014)

Seahawks beating there ass.... worse than pre-season.

this was over when they sored right after 1/2 time......Close games are better....its over


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> Seahawks beating there ass.... worse than pre-season.
> 
> this was over when they sored right after 1/2 time......Close games are better....its over


It was over when the Hawks forced a Saftey on Denver's first play.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

good game,first ring for the hawks..big congrats.
as for denver..dam what was they thinking.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

Hawks super bowl 48 champs!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

Yup, congrats seahwaks, well done all season!


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 2, 2014)

hey did Denver show up to play???


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## colocowboy (Feb 2, 2014)

Such a graceful winner, wonder what you would have said if the Seahawks had lost! 
How bout you suck it bitch! What an ass hat!

Man I was having flashbacks to getting our ass handed to us by the Niners in XXIV....


----------



## Javadog (Feb 2, 2014)

Sorry you had to watch that Colo.

I want no Dynasties in our division except the Chargers :0)
but I wanted to see Peyton shut down any asterisk talk. 

Here comes the Draft!

JD


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't know about any dynasties, we have been eating a suck sandwich for quite a while. I'm one that would like to see Manning get another ring and of course am glad to have him in Denver. It was an ugly day, started on the wrong foot which you can't do against a high quality team like Seattle. Ah well.....

Bring on the draft! 
Cheers JD!


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 2, 2014)

Denver would have won if this was the 97 or 98 team....... there 4th quarter come backs were legendary


----------



## sikkinixx (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhhnhh!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fuck!!!!!!!!!!! 

It it was our year from the start haters...


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 2, 2014)

russel wilson maybe the best qb to ever play the game? sea hawks defense best defense ever? i think yes maybe to both.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2014)

Well that was stupid. Like colonuggs said they didn't even show up. Damn. Embarrassing. I had shit to do and didn't watch. Really glad I didn't have to see that mess. Listening was bad enough. I got nauseous at the second half return and turned off the radio.

id say the hawks did a good job, but it seems like as long as they kept running plays they were gonna beat that group. It must have been a good job by them to put Denver that far off their game.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2014)

Caroll was the man though running the fly sweeps in the first half.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

I hope everyone that said the Hawks receivers are lame eat their words. I heard and read so much "Seahawks offense sucked the last 5 weeks". Well if they took a look at the facts they would see the Hawks playing all top 10 defenses during those games. In retrospect, the Hawks averaged 32 against defenses in the bottom half (like Denver's D). When you look at things, it was pretty easy to see Seattle would win. I didn't think it would be as much of a landslide, but I'll take it!!!


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

hahahaaha,now its time for free agents......

now its down to 9 teams that need a superbowl.
do the hawk fans think they are a back to back team?

dont you have to play the game for some yrs to be in that standing?>>the best that is.

now the D,hell yes.....but its the nfl,how long will it last?


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

and them hawks wideouts still suck.....


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Caroll was the man though running the fly sweeps in the first half.


Comment liked. 

Yeah I was really stoked to see that, they ran one against NO as well, and was happy to see it again. The D has no idea if the ball is going to Lynch or Harvin on those sweeps.

My surprise player of the game was Kearse, the receiver. Almost all the big plays we made were by 7th rounders (MVP Malcom Smith) and undrafted free agents (Kearse, Baldwin, etc.) couldn't be more happy today. This is my towns first championship since I was birthed! I'll post some pics from the rally on Wed.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

genuity said:


> and them hawks wideouts still suck.....


You are a blind fool. We only have one drafted wideout. For you to say they suck shows your lack of football knowledge. Hawks led the league in explosive plays (20 + yard plays). Baldwin was at the top of the league in target to catch ratio, averaging 16+ yards plus per catch, also one of the tops in the league.

I love correcting ignorant people who spout off without knowing what they are taking about. Keep going please, I'll keep correcting you.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

i do not understand you at all,so mad all the time.

correcting what? them stats dont sound all that good,ijs

but id be out being happy if my team just won,for the first time ever.


----------



## sikkinixx (Feb 2, 2014)

genuity said:


> and them hawks wideouts still suck.....


You serious?! Wilson hit 7 different receivers! 7!!!!!?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

genuity said:


> i do not understand you at all,so mad all the time.
> 
> correcting what? them stats dont sound all that good,ijs
> 
> but id be out being happy if my team just won,for the first time ever.


I also don't understand you. You see my correcting you as being mad. That is not the case whatsoever. I am simply showing you that this is a run first team, that is tops in the league in efficiency. Just because we were not tops in yardage dose not mean they are a weak reciveing crew. When you have Lynch you feed it to him, and it worked out just fine. What I'm trying to point out is that stats can be misleading. Just look at efficiency.

Please don't misconstrue my corrections as being mad, because that's not the case. I'm just letting you know the facts.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

genuity said:


> them stats dont sound all that good


Only good enough to win the Super Bowl


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

lol his team won the superbowl for the first time ever,,,, and he's at home on riu still talking shit lol #hawklife


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

sikkinixx said:


> You serious?! Wilson hit 7 different receivers! 7!!!!!?


it was not at all,but he sure made it that way........

i think alot of people pickd them 2 teams to be at the game,from the start of the season
and i for one pick the hawks D to win....

hell all the wideouts for denver suck to,tonite......and they all had 10+ TD's.

why post in a NFL thread,and not think its gonna be shit talking going on?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> Such a graceful winner, wonder what you would have said if the Seahawks had lost!
> How bout you suck it bitch! What an ass hat!
> 
> Man I was having flashbacks to getting our ass handed to us by the Niners in XXIV....



This^^^^

Im sure the bronco peeps here wouldn't be posting tasteless (and not all that creative) memes about the other team. 
Juuuuuuuuuuust saying.


2014 yay!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2014)

Don't be butt hurt.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I also don't understand you. You see my correcting you as being mad. That is not the case whatsoever. I am simply showing you that this is a run first team, that is tops in the league in efficiency. Just because we were not tops in yardage dose not mean they are a weak reciveing crew. When you have Lynch you feed it to him, and it worked out just fine. What I'm trying to point out is that stats can be misleading. Just look at efficiency.
> 
> Please don't misconstrue my corrections as being mad, because that's not the case. I'm just letting you know the facts.


did i say *weak reciveing crew ?* now i did call harvin weak,a few weeks ago..........is that what you steaming about?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> This^^^^
> 
> Im sure the bronco peeps here wouldn't be posting tasteless (and not all that creative) memes about the other team.
> Juuuuuuuuuuust saying.
> ...


Taste. Lol. Get real. 

You guys see me supporting my team as talking shit? Me telling you our records don't suck is talking shit? What a bunch of delusional clucks. This is HILARIOUS!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

genuity said:


> and them hawks wideouts still suck.....


Ok, you didn't say they were weak, but you said they sucked. I tried to show you the efficiency of the team, but you saw me as being mad. I'm just supporting my team, man.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


>





PeyoteReligion said:


>







What is this? Really has ALLOT to do with stats and repping your team! lol You are the one that is delusional sir... Lying to yourself, its a shame. haha

Go out and have a good time or something, surly more enjoyable than sitting at the computer trying to make others feel shitty.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> What is this? Really has ALLOT to do with stats and repping your team! lol You are the one that is delusional sir... Lying to yourself, its a shame. haha
> 
> Go out and have a good time or something, surly more enjoyable than sitting at the computer trying to make others feel shitty.


This is a fan who has not had a team win a championship on his life. A fan that is very excited. I was unaware that fans weren't allowed to celebrate their teams championship? Memes are funny man, dot get all pissy. 

Ill be at the parade on Wed. I'll post pics for you. 

Never meant to make anyone feel shitty. All I did was defend the team that I am a fan of. If that makes me a bad guy in your eyes than so be it.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

genuity said:


> what you talkin bout....
> 
> football genuity is gonna be talking all kinds of shit,just remember its all in cowboy fan fun...mu-tha-fukas.


this is one of my first post on this thread^^^^

im not talking down on your team,or you.....i just like seeing my dallas star pop up.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

It's a celebration!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

Its that you dont know how to act is all. Its prob not your fault, have a good time.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

genuity said:


> this is one of my first post on this thread^^^^
> 
> im not talking down on your team,or you.....i just like seeing my dallas star pop up.


Lol, I can respect that.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Its that you dont know how to act is all. Its prob not your fault, have a good time.


"know how to act" just makes me laugh. Like I've been there? Guess what, I'll give you the honest truth, WE HAVEN'T BEEN THERE! it's our first one man! Ever! The sonics got their championship before I was born, then got ran out of town. I am Classless fan celebrating his first championship. SORRY!


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

as of right now..........

*Dallas Cowboys 2014 home games:**Dallas Cowboys 2014 road games:*New York Giants (7-9)New York Giants (7-9)Philadelphia (10-6)Philadelphia (10-6)Washington (3-13)Washington (3-13)Arizona (10-6)St. Louis (7-9)San Francisco (12-4)Seattle (13-3)Houston (2-14)Jacksonville (4-12) &#8212; at LondonIndianapolis (11-5)Tennessee (7-9)New Orleans (11-5)Chicago (8-


yep,im already ready........some dam tuff teams on that list..


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


> "know how to act" just makes me laugh. Like I've been there? Guess what, I'll give you the honest truth, WE HAVEN'T BEEN THERE! it's our first one man! Ever! The sonics got their championship before I was born, then got ran out of town. I am Classless fan celebrating his first championship. SORRY!



lol thats not an excuse to be an ass. I can see even when you win you're still a loser. 

Donski thank you very moooch. 





Damn G I gott look at our schedule!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

It was the sports trifecta in Seattle this weekend. 

#1 Walter Jones inducted into the pro football hall of fame.
#2 David Stern retires as the NBA commissioner that facilitated the move of the Sonics to Oklahoma. New comish Adam Silver is open to Expansion to Seattle.
#3 Seattle Seahawks wins Super Bowl XLVIII


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

[h=3]New Orleans Saints[/h]*Home: Atlanta Falcons, Carolina Panthers, Tampa Bay Buccaneers, Green Bay Packers,Minnesota Vikings, San Francisco 49ers, Baltimore Ravens, Cincinnati Bengals*
*Away: Atlanta Falcons, Carolina Panthers, Tampa Bay Buccaneers, Chicago Bears, Detroit Lions, Dallas Cowboys, Cleveland Browns, Pittsburgh Steelers*


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> lol thats not an excuse to be an ass. I can see even when you win you're still a loser.
> 
> Donski thank you very moooch.
> 
> ...


I still fail to see how supporting my team, when people call my teams receivers bad, affer they win the super bowl, is being an ass. I'm not even feelin bad here because of your serious lack of logic. 

What do you want me to say? The Playoff game against NO was better than the super bowl. It seems like NO is better than denver, you did better against us AT CLink field.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

Uh not sure I can get through to you so Iv given up trying


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> *New Orleans Saints*
> 
> *Home: Atlanta Falcons, Carolina Panthers, Tampa Bay Buccaneers, Green Bay Packers,Minnesota Vikings, San Francisco 49ers, Baltimore Ravens, Cincinnati Bengals*
> *Away: Atlanta Falcons, Carolina Panthers, Tampa Bay Buccaneers, Chicago Bears, Detroit Lions, Dallas Cowboys, Cleveland Browns, Pittsburgh Steelers*


not bad,sure glad we not at yall spot this time..well i am.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Uh not sure I can get through to you so Iv given up trying


I don't think you are capable of getting through. You are mad at me for being an exuberant fan, which I will never be ashamed of. Again, if you want me to just sit here silently as a fan, that's not gonna happen. Go Hawks, NFC crushes!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


>




I think you may literally be this guy lol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I think you may literally be this guy lol


I Wish! Haha, sorry man. I'm really not being a dick, just having fun here. 

Tell me that pic isn't funny! The 90's man!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 3, 2014)

Real Men don't wear gloves!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2014)

You can celebrate your team all you want. You come off like an asshole to many people. Period. Has nothing to do with football, I'm sure you come off like an asshole all over the place... at the store, on the bus, at your parents, wherever. It's just your gift. And with the attitude you have you'll spend the rest of your life thinking it's 'us' who have the problem. Good luck with that. I see it got you invited to a lot of super bowl parties.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 3, 2014)

Jacksonvile scored more in Seattle.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> You can celebrate your team all you want. You come off like an asshole to many people. Period. Has nothing to do with football, I'm sure you come off like an asshole all over the place... at the store, on the bus, at your parents, wherever. It's just your gift. And with the attitude you have you'll spend the rest of your life thinking it's 'us' who have the problem. Good luck with that. I see it got you invited to a lot of super bowl parties.


O really? Since when did celebrating make one an asshole? You sound butt hurt to many people. 
Maybe because you don't like the fact that the hawks won, you will just call me an asshole regardless. Right on.
Party was at my place guys, I post from my phone. It's pretty easy to do. Doesn't take but a minute.  keep feedin me!


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 3, 2014)

wow people dont get butt hurt


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> You can celebrate your team all you want. You come off like an asshole to many people. Period. Has nothing to do with football, I'm sure you come off like an asshole all over the place... at the store, on the bus, at your parents, wherever. It's just your gift. *And with the attitude you have you'll spend the rest of your life thinking it's 'us' who have the problem.* Good luck with that. I see it got you invited to a lot of super bowl parties.


Yep.......


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 3, 2014)

Dude, celebrating your teams win by rubbing other fans nose in it is being an ass hole, I'll go one further I think your a piece of shit and I wouldn't piss in your face if your head was on fire! 
It's ok though because karma's a bitch like your mom!


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> Dude, celebrating your teams win by rubbing other fans nose in it is being an ass hole, I'll go one further I think your a piece of shit and I wouldn't piss in your face if your head was on fire!
> It's ok though because karma's a bitch like your mom!


^^^^thats what happens when you try to play on the right.........
he got the left on lock,but anything other than that,he sucks!!!!
but this should make his pay drop a lil,and maybe someone will grab him.hope he heals fast.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Feb 3, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> wow people dont get butt hurt



Another classy POS. Thinks its funny to harass with private messages. Send me another one and I'll report it to the mods.

Its either the the first time you ever experienced winning something or you are 12 years old, which is it?


----------



## sikkinixx (Feb 3, 2014)

Wieners. Seriously.


----------



## BadDog40 (Feb 3, 2014)

FlyLikeAnEagle said:


> Another classy POS. Thinks its funny to harass with private messages. Send me another one and I'll report it to the mods.
> 
> Its either the the first time you ever experienced winning something or you are 12 years old, which is it?



Sending harassing PM's is a bannable offense, I'd report him.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> You can celebrate your team all you want. You come off like an asshole to many people. Period. Has nothing to do with football, I'm sure you come off like an asshole all over the place... at the store, on the bus, at your parents, wherever. It's just your gift. And with the attitude you have you'll spend the rest of your life thinking it's 'us' who have the problem. Good luck with that. I see it got you invited to a lot of super bowl parties.





colocowboy said:


> Dude, celebrating your teams win by rubbing other fans nose in it is being an ass hole, I'll go one further I think your a piece of shit and I wouldn't piss in your face if your head was on fire!






Exactly.....


----------



## Javadog (Feb 3, 2014)

When my team wins, I try to act with a modicum of grace.

Consider this, if the Seahawks are seeing farther, then it is for a reason. 
*
They rose no higher than their opponents lifted them.

They, and you, should consider this before you put the Broncos down.*

Just my $0.02

JD


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


> O really? Since when did celebrating make one an asshole? You sound butt hurt to many people.
> Maybe because you don't like the fact that the hawks won, you will just call me an asshole regardless. Right on.
> Party was at my place guys, I post from my phone. It's pretty easy to do. Doesn't take but a minute.  keep feedin me!


Quit living in the past. That was last season. How long are you guy's gonna keep celebrating old victories? Get over it, it's in the past.


----------



## sikkinixx (Feb 3, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Quit living in the past. That was last season. How long are you guy's gonna keep celebrating old victories? Get over it, it's in the past.


Yeah, because you wouldn't be rubbing it in at all. DoubleJJ, you posted more shit talking and SF hype then anyone else on here going into the NFC championships but you lost. If you had won, I don't believe for one fucking second you would have been noble or graceful about it, so give me a break. 

Listen: we just won the Super Bowl for the first time ever, not to mention we brought Seattle the first championship in decades. We are REALLY excited. You ask how long we will keep celebrating old victories: about 8 more months. Deal with it. I've stayed out of this stupid debate about or right to celebrate, but JJ, you get to say nothing. We will see you in Seattle the first Thursday night game of the 2014 season, then we will start celebrating our new victories 

ps. Your QB is a hack.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2014)

Are you still talking about last seasons sb?.........past history.


----------



## sikkinixx (Feb 3, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Are you still talking about last seasons sb?.........past history.


Nope, i talking about Thursday in September good luck.


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 3, 2014)

FlyLikeAnEagle said:


> Another classy POS. Thinks its funny to harass with private messages. Send me another one and I'll report it to the mods.
> 
> Its either the the first time you ever experienced winning something or you are 12 years old, which is it?



hahahaa your butt hurt cause you talked shit to me about the Seahawks and they won...Report me who cares I don't

harass u????? I sent you 1 pm ...haha


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 3, 2014)

BadDog40 said:


> Sending harassing PM's is a bannable offense, I'd report him.



This is harassing??????? 

1 pm......"Thought I send you a note to say I Told you so..????" about the Seahawks winning the game???


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2014)

Pure class all the way around.


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 3, 2014)

If the broncos won...We would be listening to HOW SHITTY THE HAWKS WERE !!....tell me I'm wrong.....49s Were more of a challenge

It was ok for people to talk the Seahawks down and talk shit about Sherman that was ok

But now its unclasssy for us to Gloat & celebrate for 1 day  Fuc OFF......see ya next year


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 3, 2014)

Actually if you 3 weren't such a bunch of cockheads you would have gotten the congratulations that the Seahawks deserve but instead you fail to be in a respectful place to hear it and proceeded to act like the apparent cockheads that you are. 

I know one thing for sure most of these folks in this thread are good people that I would call friends anywhere and none have been disrespectful like you guys are, it's all about respect.... get some!


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 3, 2014)

hahahahahahahahaha......we should be allowed to rub a SUPER BOWL WIN in for a day.......who wouldn't....

course you wouldn't... neither would anyone else....hahahahaha


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> If the broncos won...We would be listening to it from everyone!!!....tell me I'm wrong.....49s Were more of a challenge
> 
> It was ok for people to talk the Seahawks down and talk shit about Sherman that was ok
> 
> But now its unclasssy for us to Gloat & celebrate for 1 day  Fuc OFF......see ya next year


I never said anything about you. So fuck off yourself.

And yes, you are wrong.

Any more asshole seahawks fans? Are you all shitheads?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2014)

Nailed it Colo.

Its the fact that you feel the need to rub it in in an ugly un-comical way, over and over. Im not a bronco fan so Im not upset about them losing, Im speaking from a completely neutural position here,,, you guys are strait up ignorant lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2014)

It does seem to be a theme with seahawk fans all over though. I wonder what thats all about?


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 3, 2014)

OVER AND OVER????? FOR 1 DAY ......you must have thin skin

...LET US HAVE OUR 1 DAY


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Are you still talking about last seasons sb?.........past history.


^^^this is funny tho.hahaha

first SB ever,id still be out on the town.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 3, 2014)

Go ahead, rub it in but don't expect to not be called a dick for being one. 

Fuck no I wouldn't, I've never been hard on any one of you guys ever! I've seen every one of you post some stupid shit at one point or another but I'm done... I've said my piece and if you don't get it your as smart as you are honorable!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2014)

genuity said:


> ^^^this is funny tho.hahaha
> 
> first SB ever,id still be out on the town.



haha exactly  I know I wasn't to be found for a while, was an amazing time.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> ... if you don't get it your as smart as you are honorable!


That's funny.


----------



## BadDog40 (Feb 3, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> If the broncos won...We would be listening to HOW SHITTY THE HAWKS WERE !!....tell me I'm wrong.....49s Were more of a challenge
> 
> It was ok for people to talk the Seahawks down and talk shit about Sherman that was ok
> 
> But now its unclasssy for us to Gloat & celebrate for 1 day  Fuc OFF......see ya next year




Holy fuck, a grown man in his 50's acting the way you are? Not trying to be mean here but do you suffer from some type of mental disorder?


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 3, 2014)

BadDog40 said:


> Holy fuck, a grown man in his 50's acting the way you are? Not trying to be mean here but do you suffer from some type of mental disorder?



hahhahahaa..................Is that me or a unknown fan from Facebook ???? Give you hint....ITS NOT


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2014)

BadDog40 said:


> Holy fuck, a grown man in his 50's acting the way you are? Not trying to be mean here but do you suffer from some type of mental disorder?


I love this thread.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I love this thread.



Yeah that shit was funny.


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 3, 2014)

funniest thing I have seen.. was a Broncro trying to win a superbowl this year...that was funny shit


..WTF..... did I say Omaha....hahahaha


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2014)

Yawn, that was hilarious. Did you come up with that all by yourself? Very creative.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2014)

lol just seen this.



​


----------



## sikkinixx (Feb 3, 2014)

You guys are jokes. Seriously. Saying, "haha, I won and you lost." Is part of what sports is all about. I didn't rub anything in anyone's face. But even if I did, quit being such bitches about it. Geesh. Take your fucking lumps. No Seattle fan is being any more or less of an asshole then anyone else, if you can't admit that to yourself, your just a fucking hypocrite. But hey, I don't care what any of you say because we won the Super Bowl, and no amount name calling is going to take that away. 

So keep saying we don't deserve it because Seattle fans are a bunch of poopy, meany, doo doo heads, or grow the fuck up and congratulate the undisputed best team in the NFL.

I'm done with this stupid thread. It started out as a playful way to talk shit to each other (which is what it's all about). I dished it, and took it, now you guys are acting like a bunch of whiney babies. Everyone was fine with the shit talking while the head a fighter in the ring. 

I like talking shit about football, it's not personal, it's fun. At least it was. God you guys are lame. See you next year. 

Done.


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 3, 2014)

Exactly ^^^^^^^^ 1 LAST POKE...HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2014)

I just had to check this,,, make sure I wasn't going crazy 

*Sportsmanship* (or sometimes *sportspersonship*) is an aspiration or ethos that a sport or activity will be enjoyed for its own sake, with proper consideration for fairness, ethics, respect, and a sense of fellowship with one's competitors. A *sore loser* refers to one who does not take defeat well, whereas a *good sport* means being a "good winner" as well as being a "good loser".[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP]
Sportsmanship can be conceptualized as an enduring and relatively stable characteristic or disposition such that individuals differ in the way they are generally expected to behave in sport situations. In general, sportsmanship refers to virtues such as fairness, self-control, courage, and persistence,[SUP][3][/SUP] and has been associated with interpersonal concepts of treating others and being treated fairly, maintaining self-control if dealing with others, and respect for both authority and opponents. Sportsmanship is also looked at as being the way one reacts to a sport/game.
A competitor who exhibits poor sportsmanship after losing a game or contest is often called a "*sore loser*" (those who show poor sportsmanship after winning are typically called "*bad winners*"). Sore loser behavior includes blaming others for the loss, not accepting responsibility for personal actions that contributed to the defeat, reacting to the loss in an immature or improper fashion, making excuses for the defeat, and citing unfavorable conditions or other petty issues as reasons for the defeat.[SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP] A bad winner acts in a shallow fashion after his or her victory, such as by gloating about his or her win, rubbing the win in the face(s) of the opponent(s), and lowering the opponent(s)'s self-esteem by constantly reminding the opponent(s) of "poor" performance in comparison (even if the opponent(s) competed well).


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 3, 2014)

so.... we have some sore losers and some bad winners ......so what .....goes with the territory...See ya next year


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2014)

No bronco fans making excuses for the loss, or reacting to the loss in an immature or improper fashion. They are simply put off by others behavior. 

From you guys,
Lots of gloating, "rubbing it in the faces of the opponents" ect... all of it. 
But the definition of sportsmanship is ignorant and blind,,, and most of all it must be butt hurt too!


Just saying.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

[h=1]Marijuana in the NFL: The Debate Continues[/h]Posted on *February 7, 2014 at 1:19 pm* by Oscar Pascual in Business, Health, Lifestyle, sports


Email
0
Print
9​







​
(Poll results courtesy of ESPN)
​Its been nearly a week since the NFL season ended with the Seattle Seahawks winning this years Super Bowl, but the lingering talk is not about the Seahawks master class performance or even the ridiculous shellacking the Denver Broncos received. Its about marijuana use in the NFL.
Pittsburgh Steelers safety and 12-year league veteran Ryan Clark discussed the topic Thursday morning on ESPNs First Take, and said a number of NFL players, including some of his teammates, use marijuana for many reasons, especially as an alternative for pain management.
I know guys on my team who smoke, Clark said. And its not a situation where you think, Oh, these are guys trying to be cool. These are guys who want to do it recreationally.
A lot of it is stress relief. A lot of it is pain and medication. Guys feel like, If I can do this, it keeps me away from maybe Vicodin, it keeps me away from pain prescription drugs and things that guys get addicted to. Guys look at this as a more natural way to heal themselves, to stress relieve and also to medicate themselves for pain. Guys are still going to do it.
As a sidebar to Clarks interview, ESPN revealed the results of a national poll they conducted asking how would people feel if the NFL approved the use of medicinal marijuana. A resounding 70 percent of 76,426 total votes were in support of NFL approval. Remarkably, the poll results for every U.S. state were in support as well.
Earlier this week, an interview with New York Jets cornerback Antonio Cromartie surfaced where the player said that the leagues ban on marijuana goes highly unregarded by many players.
Were just going to do it anyway, Cromartie told interviewer Ashlee Ray on Thisis50.com, an entertainment website. They just need to let it go. They need to go ahead and say, Yall go ahead, smoke it, do what you need to do.
Days before the Super Bowl, Seahawks head coach Pete Carroll suggested that the league at least look into medical marijuana as a means of taking care of its players.
I would say that we have to explore and find ways to make our game a better game and take care of our players in whatever way possible, Carroll said at a news conference. Regardless of what other stigmas might be involved, we have to do this because the world of medicine is doing this.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 8, 2014)

What's messed up is that there is not more buy in from the medical community, my father in law died at the start of the year from lung cancer that metastasized into his brain. This type of cancer responds well to ingesting RSO and I believe that he had a shot because he lived in a medical state and had access to what he needed. Unfortunately he was under the care of an Oncologist that not only refused to recommend but discouraged this treatment as he proceeded to poison my friend and father in law with radiation. For once something that is "too good to be true" is actually true and there is rife skepticism. You know, folks will believe Obama is a Kenyan Muslim on the word of known liars but wont give benefit of the doubt to something with 10,000 years of proven societal acceptance vs. 100 years of persecution. Were hitting critical mass with this and it's time to really push I think. Ignorance be damned!


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Feb 8, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> What's messed up is that there is not more buy in from the medical community, my father in law died at the start of the year from lung cancer that metastasized into his brain. This type of cancer responds well to ingesting RSO and I believe that he had a shot because he lived in a medical state and had access to what he needed. Unfortunately he was under the care of an Oncologist that not only refused to recommend but discouraged this treatment as he proceeded to poison my friend and father in law with radiation. For once something that is "too good to be true" is actually true and there is rife skepticism. You know, folks will believe Obama is a Kenyan Muslim on the word of known liars but wont give benefit of the doubt to something with 10,000 years of proven societal acceptance vs. 100 years of persecution. Were hitting critical mass with this and it's time to really push I think. Ignorance be damned!


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to colocowboy again.

Couldn't have said it better. 
I am pushing for Fort Collins Co. to open their recreational shops. 
My wife and I, collected signatures a couple years ago for the amendment 64 proposal and have been in a couple of these town hall type meetings before.
There is a city council meeting coming up. They are still reviewing it and say hopefully March they will allow shops to open here. 
I say if they can't represent their constituents' wishes, then get out of office.
There is another election soon.


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow.....time flys...

But it's 2016....let's get it going.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2016)

You know I'm down G!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2016)

genuity said:


> Wow.....time flys...
> 
> But it's 2016....let's get it going.View attachment 3759610


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh it's going down.....


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2016)

You forgot the most important part...
 
I still got my pull over from high school...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2016)

Wear those pants too?


----------



## Javadog (Aug 31, 2016)

I was like "2013?"....I forgot that I was here then. :0)


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm getting this for sure-


----------

